# All Things Ulta



## TwiggyPop (Nov 19, 2015)

Post here about new items, exclusives, codes, double/triple points, sales, GWP, hauls or if you have a question about something.

  Right now its double points, triple points for platinum members. The 21st is the last day.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 19, 2015)

Apparently there's a big event coming tomorrow:

  http://www.ulta.com/cyberfundays/?AID=10552805&PID=2178999&CJSID=1732107913&CID=af_10552805_2178999_


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 19, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Apparently there's a big event coming tomorrow:  http://www.ulta.com/cyberfundays/?AID=10552805&PID=2178999&CJSID=1732107913&CID=af_10552805_2178999_


  If I didn't already sell my soul to Sephora during the sale I would totally get something. I'm getting the Gwen palette Sunday, but after that I'm hiding my wallet from myself.   Let me know if you get anything!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm in love with LORAC's Black Friday and Cyber Monday ULTA exclusive e/s palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.nl/2015/10/sneak-peek-lorac-black-friday-cyber.html


  I wish it was Amazon that stocked them, not ULTA. Damn ULTA won't even let their site be viewed from overseas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyone picking these pretties up?


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread because I  Ulta


----------



## dash4 (Nov 20, 2015)

Medi sent me here.. subscribed.. I just posted my Ulta hauls in the #TeamBuyItAll thread..


----------



## dash4 (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay.. I am copying and pasting my deals from last night from the crazy Funday sale..

  I ordered:

  2 of the It Cosmetics shadow brushes ( $7 ea)
  2 of the Small Zebra Z-palettes ( $9.89 ea)
  1 Mario Badescu Glycolic Toner ( $14.40)
  1 Large Z palette ( $14) 
  1 Tarte Tartelette palette (regular price booo~ lol)
  2 Nip & Fab Glycolic Exfoliating Facial Pads ( $7.79 ea but even cheaper because I used the code 205730 for $5 off $15 .. they actually were only a little over $5 ea).

  Plus I got the freebie bag of samples.. 

  I skipped the Stila palettes.. I actually really like Stila shadows, but they SO often repeat shades in palettes.. I have 3 palettes with Kitten in it..  That is one of my favorite eyeshadows, but seriously.. enough, already.. lol


----------



## dash4 (Nov 20, 2015)

Current coupon codes (excludes prestige):



$3.50 off $10 ||| *308920* 
$5.00 off $15 ||| *205730* 
$10.00 off $60 ||| *303907* 
 

  Posted in the #TeamBuyItAllThread by me...  I edited it and shortened it though..
    Real Techniques is 30% off.   I have been eyeing their "collector's edition" set, but I just really do NOT  need any more makeup brushes.. but it still a good deal.

  It is regularly $29.99 .. on sale for $20.99 .. then use code 205730 and get $5 off.


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Current coupon codes (excludes prestige):
> 
> $3.50 off $10 ||| *308920*
> $5.00 off $15 ||| *205730*
> ...


  Thank you for posting. I'm picking up the RT set && the Tartelette palette


----------



## mel33t (Nov 20, 2015)

Also Ulta is 6% on Ebates!!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Also Ulta is 6% on Ebates!!


  MrRebates is 7% !


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 23, 2015)

When I said I wasn't going to get anything, I lied.... I got an extra large Z palette, 2 large Z palettes (hot pink and leopard), a RT brush, volumizing hair powder and Tuscan Blood Orange hand cream (it's been my favorite for years!)
I already know I'll be ordering more during the black Thanksgiving holiday weekend. (What are we supposed to call that now? It's not just Friday anymore)


----------



## Monsy (Nov 23, 2015)

does ulta use ups or usps to ship online orders?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> does ulta use ups or usps to ship online orders?


FedEx smart post usually!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.ulta.com/blackfriday/

Ulta has some pretty good Black Friday deals! Meddy might like the Mario Bedescu kit.

Ulta<  >Sephora


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> FedEx smart post usually!!



Actually, I've never seen them use FedEx smart post in my area- I get orders via UPS Sure Post. Hmmm....


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Actually, I've never seen them use FedEx smart post in my area- I get orders via UPS Sure Post. Hmmm....


Oh you could be right!! I only remember usps delivery at the end! I know it doesn't start with them so I was thinking fedex! I rarely order from them so upsmi would be accurate!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh you could be right!! I only remember usps delivery at the end! I know it doesn't start with them so I was thinking fedex! I rarely order from them so upsmi would be accurate!!




Hidden UPS trick: time another UPS order to arrive the day they're supposed to be giving it to the post office; you'll get your UPSMI package from UPS instead since "we're going to be in your area, so we'll deliver instead."

Whereas Fedex Smart Post rides the slow, short bus.

For Monsy: they ship out of eastern PA.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2015)

thanks ladies!
honestly ulta black friday deals always suck. last year only good one was clarisonic brushes. trust me i know i work this thanksgiving again and we are opening at 6pm


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you for creating this thread! It's been needed for quite some time but I never just got around to creating the thread myself, lol. I absolutely love Ulta for their points program, low and higher end selection, and the fact that they have deals quite often. Speaking of deals, I also got in on their Cyber Funday deals last week. I got:

Still Eyes Are The Window Spirit Eye Shadow Palette 
Lorac Riesling Romance Eye Shadow Palette
2 Z Palettes - Double Sided and Extra Large
Smash box Art. Love. Color. Primer Set 
L'Oreal Voluminous Miss Manga Mascara in Black (mean't to get Blackest Black)


----------



## dash4 (Nov 24, 2015)

I ended up making FOUR orders.  ugh, i need help. lol. 

The $10 off $60 code was working in conjunction with the $5 off $15 so I got $15 off my #3 and #4 orders.  I kept checking this site to see if it was working again, so I could tell you guys about it, but it was offline.. 

Anyway in addition to the two orders I posted about above.. I ordered this:

Order #3:


Instyler Rotating Iron
Essence lip liner in Satin Mauve

Order #3 came out to be $45.50 (pre-tax) 

Order #4:



RT Collector's Edition set
(2) Nip + Fab glycolic acid cleansers
(1) Nip + Fab glycolic scrub
(1) Nip + Fab Glycolic mask
(5) Montage face masks (individual pouches - they were 5 for $5 / $1 ea)
(3) Ulta pencil sharpeners ($1 ea - this sharpener is AWESOME)
(1) Wella Luxe Oil Keratin Boost Leave-In Conditioning Spray

Order #4 came out to be $46 (pre-tax) 

I could not pass it all up, especially with 3x points!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

dash4 said:


> I ended up making FOUR orders.  ugh, i need help. lol.
> 
> The $10 off $60 code was working in conjunction with the $5 off $15 so I got $15 off my #3 and #4 orders.  I kept checking this site to see if it was working again, so I could tell you guys about it, but it was offline..
> 
> ...



That's amazing!  Beating the system!!!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That's amazing!  Beating the system!!!



Yeah, I am kind of an expert at that. LOL.  Some of my orders -- they are sending in two boxes, so I legit will have 7 boxes total show up.  Hope no one is home when they come..


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> thanks ladies!
> honestly ulta black friday deals always suck. last year only good one was clarisonic brushes. trust me i know i work this thanksgiving again and we are opening at 6pm



I feel horrible for anyone that has to work Thanksgiving. I'd rather give everyone a break and do my shopping online. 



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for creating this thread! It's been needed for quite some time but I never just got around to creating the thread myself, lol. I absolutely love Ulta for their points program, low and higher end selection, and the fact that they have deals quite often. Speaking of deals, I also got in on their Cyber Funday deals last week. I got:
> 
> Still Eyes Are The Window Spirit Eye Shadow Palette
> Lorac Riesling Romance Eye Shadow Palette
> ...



Ulta definitely has a lot more deals! I love it! I'm up to $30 in points and they sent me a $30 gift card because I was dumb enough to forget to add the big sample bag. They didn't do anything wrong, it was my own fault and they still have me $30 for it! Sephora would never do that!



dash4 said:


> Yeah, I am kind of an expert at that. LOL.  Some of my orders -- they are sending in two boxes, so I legit will have 7 boxes total show up.  Hope no one is home when they come..



I need to learn from you. Haha!


So here is my haul, not big, but I'm on a low buy for now. The Gwen palette is from the UD site, I just took a group picture. Haha. 



I wasn't about to miss out on that Z palette sale!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I feel horrible for anyone that has to work Thanksgiving. I'd rather give everyone a break and do my shopping online.



Me too! I never go shopping on Thanksgiving OR Black Friday.  I shop online and if it is OOS then oh well.. but it is chaos and I feel bad for the employees!




> Ulta definitely has a lot more deals! I love it! I'm up to $30 in points and they sent me a $30 gift card because I was dumb enough to forget to add the big sample bag. They didn't do anything wrong, it was my own fault and they still have me $30 for it! Sephora would never do that!



Wow! That is way more than the bag was worth.  LOL.  I love Ulta! They have such good customer service, especially compared to the S-word. 




> I need to learn from you. Haha!
> 
> 
> So here is my haul, not big, but I'm on a low buy for now. The Gwen palette is from the UD site, I just took a group picture. Haha.
> ...



Nice haul !  I wish I would have gotten an Xlarge Z Palette.  I just got 1 Large and 2 Small..  I got my first two orders today (4 boxes though lol)... It was fast shipping for Ulta.. I will take a picture tomorrow night of my haul. 

 But I got the Tarte In The Bloom Tartelette palette and already took off my eye makeup and did a look.. and I love it!  I only wore it for like 5 minutes though, because I am tired and wanted to take off my makeup already.. Im already in my PJs lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> does ulta use ups or usps to ship online orders?



All of mine have been sent UPS-to-USPS.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I feel horrible for anyone that has to work Thanksgiving. I'd rather give everyone a break and do my shopping online.
> 
> 
> 
> Ulta definitely has a lot more deals! I love it! I'm up to $30 in points and they sent me a $30 gift card because I was dumb enough to forget to



I am european so we don't celebrate thanksgiving and every year i volunteer to work thanksgiving and christmas eve (i am orthodox so we celebrate january 7th) so someone else can stay home with their family.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am european so we don't celebrate thanksgiving and every year i volunteer to work thanksgiving and christmas eve (i am orthodox so we celebrate january 7th) so someone else can stay home with their family.



me too. I dont celebrate thanksgiving i always work.


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 25, 2015)

That is really cool of you!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys - someone said that Ulta said via snapchat that their deals will start online - tonight at 10pm CT..buttttttttttttt.. on their website - it does say Thursday at 5pm CT.. I saw that on NouveaCheap.. sooooo I dunno? There are a few things I think I am going to get..maybe.

EDIT:

Their Thanksgiving Sale starts now.

They have the Stila "Trust In Love Gift Set" for $28 here....

and

Stila's "Only Sending My Love Gift Set" on sale for $34 here...


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2015)

My possible list of BF stuff from Ulta:



Pur Minerals Starry Eyed palette ( $15 )
Becca Beach Tint Souffle in Fig/Opal ( $13.50 )
It Cosmetics Airbrush Travel Set ( $10 )

The Benefit Majorette blush for $10 is a fantastic deal but that color looks horrendous on me...I stay away from orangey stuff or else, I will look like an Oompa Loompa.

I was also thinking of getting the Philosophy Give Me Glow set for $25.. but the Purity Cleanser and Exfoliator are only 4oz bottles, I think.. sooooooo that's quite small.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 25, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Wow! That is way more than the bag was worth.  LOL.  I love Ulta! They have such good customer service, especially compared to the S-word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I definitely wasn't expecting the $30 gift card so that was really nice. I had to get another extra large Z palette for some blushes, my blush drawer is getting way outta control! 
I got my In Bloom Friday and I'm not sure what I think of it yet. I was thinking it would be more pinky toned. 



Monsy said:


> I am european so we don't celebrate thanksgiving and every year i volunteer to work thanksgiving and christmas eve (i am orthodox so we celebrate january 7th) so someone else can stay home with their family.





Mayanas said:


> me too. I dont celebrate thanksgiving i always work.



Thats really sweet of you guys! When my parents were still alive the holidays were some of the only times I could see them because they lived in Ohio and I'm in Pittsburgh. I didn't want to drive out there unless I could stay for a couple days. 

Not Ulta related, but....



This is an awesome deal because I was about to buy another tube anyway!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 25, 2015)

dash4 said:


> My possible list of BF stuff from Ulta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kind of want to get a Becca soufflé too, but the last one I got barely shows up on me. Maybe I'll try a different color, if it sucks then I won't be as bummed about wasting $13.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 26, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I feel horrible for anyone that has to work Thanksgiving. I'd rather give everyone a break and do my shopping online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome they gave yesterday you a $30 credit! I have found Ulta CS to be very accommodating, anytime I have messaged them about not receiving a coupon, they give me one, and last time I ordered a bunch of Nyx lippies during a sale and half of them went oos, which messed up my bonus points, they gave me extra points. I'm up to $58 in rewards, I have no idea what I'm saving them for exactly, lol.



dash4 said:


> Hey guys - someone said that Ulta said via snapchat that their deals will start online - tonight at 10pm CT..buttttttttttttt.. on their website - it does say Thursday at 5pm CT.. I saw that on NouveaCheap.. sooooo I dunno? There are a few things I think I am going to get..maybe.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


dash4 said:


> My possible list of BF stuff from Ulta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in the Pur minerals palette also and the two Lorac, matte and shimmer ones.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 26, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> That's awesome they gave yesterday you a $30 credit! I have found Ulta CS to be very accommodating, anytime I have messaged them about not receiving a coupon, they give me one, and last time I ordered a bunch of Nyx lippies during a sale and half of them went oos, which messed up my bonus points, they gave me extra points. I'm up to $58 in rewards, I have no idea what I'm saving them for exactly, lol.



Its always good to have those points in case you're strapped for cash and you see something you really want or need!


I just placed another order for the Urban Decay Complexion Primer, the Becca Soufflé in raspberry and Opal and a lipstick holder and I got to add the 15 piece set. I have a pretty good set up for my makeup, but I hate when I want to use one of my MAC lipsticks. I have to pick them up to see what color is what so the lipstick holder will be good for my most used lippies. 
And I got to use my $30 gift card they sent me!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 26, 2015)

great thread. I'm looking at the black friday deals now.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 28, 2015)

What all did everyone end up buying? 

They sent me an email today saying they added a few things to the good deals and of course I wanted the $12 brush set. I knew that if I got it I would keep adding until I got to $35 for free shipping so I just clicked out of that page as fast as I could. Haha. Then I went one step further and deleted my sales emails from Tarte, NARS and Smashbox. I went off the rails by about $200, but I'm back on track!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 28, 2015)

I am waiting for tartelette 2 to launch on sunday


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 28, 2015)

I skipped BF and the other sale that they had. I'm set for now, and have spent so much.

That said, I _love, love, love, love, love_ Ulta's rewards.

In 2015 I got for free from Ulta:
T3 hairdryer ($250)
T3 travel hair dryer ($150)
T3 Styler ($99)

In 2014, I got (amongst others) for free:
Urban Decay Naked
Urban Decay Naked 2
Urban Decay Naked 3
Urban Decay Naked Basics 2
Urban Decay Naked on the Run

I go to an Ulta salon, and get my haircare from there- so it adds up. So much better than the 16K+ useless points I have at Sephora.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2015)

I let my IT Brush set, regularly 19.95, but they had it for $12 disappear.  I got home and crasehd out, I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 28, 2015)

I did not end up ordering anything, because Becca's Fig was OOS and I wasn't at $35 to get free shipping. 

  The $12 It Cosmetics set is still available now.  But I am trying to resist because I don't want to pay shipping.

On Cyber Monday - I read that Lorac's Pro Metal palette will be $18.. I have it and LOVE it.. I think it is regularly priced at $28.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2015)

I got the $12 Philosophy shower gels to add to people's gifts.  They were on sale last year for $10!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 29, 2015)

got my tartelette 2 today


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 29, 2015)

how do you like it? 





Monsy said:


> got my tartelette 2 today


----------



## dash4 (Nov 30, 2015)

I _love_ the Tartelette 2 In Bloom palette.  It is so good.

Cyber Monday started late last night and I made two orders.  Some stuff for me; some stuff for presents.  I did two orders and sort of went overboard then pressed submit. lol  I've been eyeing the Japonesque Velvet eye brush set for a long time... Four Japonesque brush sets are 50% off.  I bought 3 of the 4.

1st order:


Japonesque Dual Fiber Brush set $8.50 (reg $17)
Japonesque Complexion Trio Set $12.50 (reg $25)
Japonesque Velvet Touch Eye set $12.50 (x2 / reg $25)
Redken Extreme Cat Protein Rescontructing treatment $10.80 (some Redken products are 40% off)
used $10 off $50 code

2nd order:


Lorac Pro Metal palette $18.00 (reg $28)
Stila Trust in Love palette $28.00 (reg $40)
It Cosmetics ByeBye undereye $12.00 (reg $24)
Philosophy Fresh Cream Shampoo/shower gel/bubble bath $12.00 (reg $18)
Japonesque Velvet Eye brush set $12.50 (reg $25)
Essence lip liner in Soft Berry $1.49 ea (x2)
FREE 19 pc beauty bag with $75 purchase
FREE Stila HUGE! mascara with $25 Stila purchase
used $5 off $15 code (applies to Japonesque and Essence products)


----------



## dash4 (Nov 30, 2015)

*ulta codes:

*

 $5 off $15*      205730
*
$3.50 off $10* 303584
*
$10 off $60    *303711*

Link to Cyber Monday Deals here....

Note: It looks like they are using the same freebie GWP 19 piece beauty bag as last week, but they added a black bag...and upped the minimum purchase to $75.00.

Ebates is having double cashback for Ulta ( 9% )


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 30, 2015)

So happy to nab Butter London base/top coats on sale for $10 each. They're my staple.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 30, 2015)

dash4 said:


> *ulta codes:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



How are you able to use 3 codes? I tried to double up codes and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## mel33t (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey ladies (still trying to get a hang of the new website) !! If you're a platinum member check your email, Ulta is launching the Too Faced blush plaeltte today only. Not sure when it will officially launch but just a heads up!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm still wondering when Ulta is getting the Chocolate Bon Bon. It looks like I won't be able to use my SiJCP gift card code on it there, they probably won't have it in store by the 14th.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 11, 2015)

Theyre opening another Ulta in NYC!!! It's in the far reaches of Staten Island though, but it still counts lol.  Hopefully they'll expand more throughout the other boroughs and the city.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Theyre opening another Ulta in NYC!!! It's in the far reaches of Staten Island though, but it still counts lol.  Hopefully they'll expand more throughout the other boroughs and the city.



Thats awesome! I don't know how big Ulta is as a company, but we have them all over the place here. 

I found out out that the Bon Bons palette will release in stores in the spring. I already know I will not be waiting that long! And now they're already coming out with a PEACH palette!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 12, 2015)

Ulta is huge. When i started with them in 2009 they had around 300 stores. Currently they have 800.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 12, 2015)

When I go to other states there are Ulta's everywhere, but NYC only has one (soon to be two) in the most inaccessible places.  Most ppl use public transportation in NYC and who's traveling an hour or two by train, bus and ferry just for a deal on makeup?? Might as well just pay for shipping instead to save all that hassle. 

However...my parents live near the location of the new Ulta so I may just check it out over the holidays!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Ulta is huge. When i started with them in 2009 they had around 300 stores. Currently they have 800.



It seemed like had a big boom period. They have great deals so I'm not surprised. 



MissElle12 said:


> When I go to other states there are Ulta's everywhere, but NYC only has one (soon to be two) in the most inaccessible places.  Most ppl use public transportation in NYC and who's traveling an hour or two by train, bus and ferry just for a deal on makeup?? Might as well just pay for shipping instead to save all that hassle.
> 
> However...my parents live near the location of the new Ulta so I may just check it out over the holidays!



That seems weird to me. Pittsburgh isn't exactly a huge city, but I have about 7 Ultas within 30 minutes from my house. The closest one is 15 minutes away.


----------



## Shars (Dec 14, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> When I go to other states there are Ulta's everywhere, but NYC only has one (soon to be two) in the most inaccessible places.  Most ppl use public transportation in NYC and who's traveling an hour or two by train, bus and ferry just for a deal on makeup?? Might as well just pay for shipping instead to save all that hassle.
> 
> However...my parents live near the location of the new Ulta so I may just check it out over the holidays!



There are two in NY, no? The one in Rego Park and another one in Queens. @montREALady said she went to the other Queens one and that it's way nicer and more modern than the Rego Park one.

ETA: it's actually in Glendale. I agree with you though. I was soo shocked that there aren't any really accessible ULTA's in NYC. Especially since there are like a thousand Sephoras!


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 14, 2015)

B





Shars said:


> There are two in NY, no? The one in Rego Park and another one in Queens. @montREALady said she went to the other Queens one and that it's way nicer and more modern than the Rego Park one.
> 
> ETA: it's actually in Glendale. I agree with you though. I was soo shocked that there aren't any really accessible ULTA's in NYC. Especially since there are like a thousand Sephoras!




I forgot about the other queens one! Lol


----------



## Shars (Dec 15, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> B
> 
> 
> I forgot about the other queens one! Lol



Lol! Who wouldn't? They are so far out!


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 15, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> It seemed like had a big boom period. They have great deals so I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems weird to me. Pittsburgh isn't exactly a huge city, but I have about 7 Ultas within 30 minutes from my house. The closest one is 15 minutes away.



I've lived in both areas (and others), so I can speak a bit to the pattern I've noticed about Ulta: It's more of a suburban, strip-mall based retailer. NYC only has two; DC has none (but the suburbs of MD/VA have them). Pittsburgh's a bit different since downtown isn't huge for retailers (especially after the departure of Saks and Macys); retail is centered around large malls. That's not NYC's pattern.


----------



## AnneAntz (Dec 17, 2015)

Ladies,

What are you suggestions to get at Ulta for 20% off! TIA


----------



## boschicka (Dec 17, 2015)

AnneAntz said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What are you suggestions to get at Ulta for 20% off! TIA



Tartelette 2 In Bloom Palette!


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 17, 2015)

AnneAntz said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What are you suggestions to get at Ulta for 20% off! TIA



I'm wondering the same! Lol. My prestige brand wishlist on Ulta.com is shorter than that on Sephora and other websites right now.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 17, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Tartelette 2 In Bloom Palette!




Yes! or maybe some clarins or lancome


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 22, 2015)

I finally used my 20% off plus $58 in Ulta rewards for some boring items and a fun item:

Remington No Frizz Flat Iron (needed- this is seriously the best flat iron for my hair texture I've found since it can be turned back to 300!)
Butter London Scrubbers (Staple)
Anastasia Beverly Hills Dipbrow
Living Proof Full Mousse
Tarte Tartlette in Bloom Palette (I couldn't help myself!)


----------



## fabulousfab (Dec 24, 2015)

I was able to get the last UD vice 4 in store. Had no plans to buy it but at 1/2 the price  I couldn't resist.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm curious what everyone got with their 20% I grabbed all of the metal shadows from Catrice and also the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid in Topaz and the Becca Ombre Rouge Palette.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2015)

ulta started carrying first aid brand


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2015)

hmmm, I don't know these shadows.  I'll have to look into them.  
I acutally did not use my 20% 





DILLIGAF said:


> I'm curious what everyone got with their 20% I grabbed all of the metal shadows from Catrice and also the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid in Topaz and the Becca Ombre Rouge Palette.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmm, I don't know this shadows.  I'll have to look into them.
> I acutally did not use my 20%



I didn't use mine either, it's been years since I stayed tough on a very low buy.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm happy to have found the Ulta thread!  So, Ulta decided that this year we need to spend $450 to achieve/maintain Platinum status...Hmph.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 2, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I'm happy to have found the Ulta thread!  So, Ulta decided that this year we need to spend $450 to achieve/maintain Platinum status...Hmph.



What was it before?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 2, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I'm happy to have found the Ulta thread!  So, Ulta decided that this year we need to spend $450 to achieve/maintain Platinum status...Hmph.



I was a little surprised by that as well, but Ulta does offer 20% coupons quite frequently and their point system is pretty fantastic.  Plus they have started carrying more high end brands, so anything I can buy at Ulta instead of Sephora, I go with Ulta.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 2, 2016)

They had great perk on 1/1 who loves tarte. all the blushes were 50% off for platinums (online only)


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 2, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> I'm happy to have found the Ulta thread!  So, Ulta decided that this year we need to spend $450 to achieve/maintain Platinum status...Hmph.



Yeah, that was a nasty little surprise.

However, since I go to the Salon at Ulta, it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> They had great perk on 1/1 who loves tarte. all the blushes were 50% off for platinums (online only)



And we're still in a 3x points period.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 2, 2016)

yes i think it's the last day today


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jan 2, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> What was it before?


It was $400 before.  However, their points system being vastly superior to _others_ *cough* (Sephora) *cough* does mean that I will forgive this little surprise.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jan 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I was a little surprised by that as well, but Ulta does offer 20% coupons quite frequently and their point system is pretty fantastic.  Plus they have started carrying more high end brands, so *anything I can buy at Ulta instead of Sephora, I go with Ulta*.


Same here.  I don't know why I was a bit miffed about them upping the qualifying spend by $50 when I spent almost three times that last year anyway.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 3, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> It was $400 before.  However, their points system being vastly superior to _others_ *cough* (Sephora) *cough* does mean that I will forgive this little surprise.



I agree 
I also like that they carry drugstore and I can buy online, sometimes people open up and touch things and eewwwwwww!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 3, 2016)

my store is getting full clinique boutique next month I can not wait


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 3, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> It was $400 before.  However, their points system being vastly superior to _others_ *cough* (Sephora) *cough* does mean that I will forgive this little surprise.



Thanks! Yeah, I'm not happy that they increased the minimum level, but thank goodness it was not a bigger jump. I definitely agree that they give much better incentives for the Platinum members - I hope they add to the brands they carry online so I can buy more from them!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2016)

mel33t said:


> I agree
> I also like that they carry drugstore and I can buy online, sometimes people open up and touch things and eewwwwwww!


YEs, I buy my NYX and etc online b/c of that too!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Jan 7, 2016)

They had Stila's Kajal in Topaz on sale for 99 CENTS online. But it sold out before I could get any. 

Then I hard a rumor that they were discontinuing it. If anyone could debunk this rumor, that would be much appreciated. Because I would be so sad if that were true.


----------



## AnneAntz (Jan 11, 2016)

Ladies,

FYI, I just found out yesterday, to get to the platinum level this year you have to spend $450 not $400 anymore. They increased $50 again!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep we talked about it only couple of posts up!


----------



## AnneAntz (Jan 11, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Yep we talked about it only couple of posts up!



oppss just saw that  Thx!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jan 13, 2016)

ButterflyKeeper said:


> They had Stila's Kajal in Topaz on sale for 99 CENTS online. But it sold out before I could get any.
> 
> Then I hard a rumor that they were discontinuing it. If anyone could debunk this rumor, that would be much appreciated. Because I would be so sad if that were true.



I didn't even see that! Topaz is my favorite inner rim liner so I will be really upset if they get rid of it.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 15, 2016)

I purchased the UD Vice Reloaded palette when it was on pre-sale last week. This might be my favorite Vice ever. It was delivered the other day, the color selection is great and all of the shadows seem to be nicely pigmented. I see what all the hype over Gash was about. SOO pretty.


----------



## Tarabotti (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it sold out already or is it not up on the website yet?


----------



## Tarabotti (Jan 15, 2016)

Tarabotti said:


> Is it sold out already or is it not up on the website yet?



My mistake- I was so anxious to get it that I made a mistake. Something else in my order was out of stock.

The Urban Decay Vice Reloaded  palette is in stock and I look forward to receiving it.

Now off to wake up with a cup of coffee..........


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2016)

and it should be 5x points on urban for platinums


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 21, 2016)

*I finally set foot in Ulta yesterday for the first time in forever. I have truly been low buy & found I spent way more $ on erryday stuffs & drugstore brands & nail colors (serious problem there!) if I physically went into Ulta. Hence no status or 20% / 25% off coupons for eons.  For some reason I am a good girl in Sephora...stronger resistance to high end...go figure. **

I absolutely needed to get a salon quality poo & conditioner. Ulta had/has the best sale (thru the 23rd) on jumbo size + coupons + free pumps! (1 of which immediately failed!) I was good & only bought what I needed...but it was oh so hard to not go & look & swatch & drool over new stuffs. 
*


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ulta liter sale is the best. You can't get better price on professional hair care.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Ulta liter sale is the best. You can't get better price on professional hair care.



*^^^^^Totally agree! I ended up getting both liters for $10.00 each! Score! *


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jan 31, 2016)

I almost ordered the Clarisonic yesterday for 20% off and use my points, but then I saw the deal for 2 Viseart palettes and 3 brushes for $128 and I had to go for that. 
Now I'm debating the Clarins Beauty Flash Balm for 3X the points and use my points on another big purchase. I think the next time they have a 20% off Sale I'll make a big order and use my points.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 31, 2016)

beauty flash balm is everything!


----------



## Andrew25 (Jan 31, 2016)

Using Ulta products can never be a regret and the best part i like about this brand is their prices which are quite affordable and that's why it is one of the leading makeup brands in US. The way ladies have talked of it here is cool and those that moves to a brand newly they would love to have it certainly.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2016)

People here mostly don't talk about ulta brand but about ultra as a merchant and different brands it carries.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2016)

what is this? 



Monsy said:


> beauty flash balm is everything!





I honestly was never impressed with Ulta products.  HOw are they?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 10, 2016)

garbage


----------



## Antigone (Feb 12, 2016)

Has anyone tried It Cosmetics Bye Bye Pores Pressed Powder? I read it's available in Ulta. Is it any good?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 22, 2016)

For those of you who are Platinum Members, Ulta sent out an email offering early access to purchase the Too Faced Peanut Butter and Jelly Eye Shadow Collection online only and today only. It is an Ulta and Too Faced exclusive palette and will be available online on both websites  on the 28th of this month and in stores only at Ulta on March 13th. I purchased it as soon as I got the email along with the Smasbox Layer Lash Primer (which I got an email advertising quadruple points on all purchases from Smashbox until the 27th of this month last week).


----------



## Tarabotti (Feb 23, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you who are Platinum Members, Ulta sent out an email offering early access to purchase the Too Faced Peanut Butter and Jelly Eye Shadow Collection online only and today only. It is an Ulta and Too Faced exclusive palette and will be available online on both websites  on the 28th of this month and in stores only at Ulta on March 13th. I purchased it as soon as I got the email along with the Smasbox Layer Lash Primer (which I got an email advertising quadruple points on all purchases from Smashbox until the 27th of this month last week).



I missed it- I knew that they would probably release it early for Platinum members but I thought that it would have been later in the week. I think that it is sold out now but I will order it on the 28th.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2016)

21 days of beauty has started. What are you getting?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2016)

I wasn't too impressed with this go-around for the 21 Days of Beauty.  I do have my eye on the new Smashbox blush trios.  If anyone sees them in person, I would love to know about the quality.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2016)

I think tarteist is worth getting. that's pretty much it


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2016)

I missed out on the Tarteist liner. The other item I've got my eye on is next Thursday. Smash box primer water for 50% off. I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 25, 2016)

I got the tarte liner, too faced lip injection, brow wiz so far


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2016)

So far all I managed to snag was the Stila Eyes are the Window palette.


----------



## Liz_Love (Mar 26, 2016)

There were only a couple things I wanted. I bought the Too Faced blush (mostly because it's so cute) and I bought a Butter London polish. I also impulse bought those Philosophy wipes since I needed some new ones and they were 5x the points. I was going to get the Tarte mascara today but I got a sample of Better Than Sex by Too Faced and now I'm thinking I would rather have that instead so I'm going to hang on to my money for a bit.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 31, 2016)

I just got my platinum perk email for 20% off my entire purchase until April 9.  Between this and the VIB sale, I'm going to be broke.


----------



## Shars (Mar 31, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> I just got my platinum perk email for 20% off my entire purchase until April 9.  Between this and the VIB sale, I'm going to be broke.



Preach!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 31, 2016)

Shars said:


> Preach!



LOL!!  Hey Shars!


----------



## Shars (Mar 31, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> LOL!!  Hey Shars!



Hey girl!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2016)

They have the UD Gwen blush palette and brow box for 1/2 off today online and stores. The palette is sold out online. Neither work on dark-skinned ladies. 

Just placed an order for Tarte Maracuja Oil since it's been $25 at Ulta for a minute and I like it. I decided to try the Smashbox BB Water Broad Spectrum in Dark since it's also $25. Used the coupon they sent me for 20% regular and 10% off prestige. Also got some Body Shop body butters which we love at my house, they're on sale for $13 each then the discount.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> I just got my platinum perk email for 20% off my entire purchase until April 9.  Between this and the VIB sale, I'm going to be broke.



Yup! I only made sure to get stuff that's on super sale already at Ulta with that coupon because the discount is lower with prestige in their sale than the VIB sale (10% vs 15%).


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 3, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> I got the tarte liner, too faced lip injection, brow wiz so far



Be careful with that Tarte liner! I love the formula and brush that came with it, but the nozzle clogs easily. I had to squeeze really hard and products shot out everywhere. I threw it in the trash lol but the product itself is fabulous!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 3, 2016)

I never had that problem and I use it often


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 3, 2016)

If anyone is not using their 20 percent I would loveeee and appreciate it! Please PM me


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey everyone! I have an offer for 5x points on all purchases, and a 5x points on urban decay, so does that mean I will get 10x the points if I buy all UD stuff?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2016)

yes it should.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> yes it should.



Thanks! Thats pretty fantastic actually, I think in the long run it's a better idea to get this stuff from ulta instead of getting 15% off on sephora.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 12, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone! I have an offer for 5x points on all purchases, and a 5x points on urban decay, so does that mean I will get 10x the points if I buy all UD stuff?



It sounds like it.  If so, you hit the jackpot!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 12, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Thanks! Thats pretty fantastic actually, I think in the long run it's a better idea to get this stuff from ulta instead of getting 15% off on sephora.


True.  I bought more from ULTA's 20% off this time than I did from the VIB sale.  I only used the 15% for products that are exclusive to Sephora but everything else I picked up from ULTA.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Thanks! Thats pretty fantastic actually, I think in the long run it's a better idea to get this stuff from ulta instead of getting 15% off on sephora.



at least that's how we are told that promotions do stack up (For example 2x for your bday month an then 3x for special promotion on certain brand etc...)


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 12, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> It sounds like it.  If so, you hit the jackpot!





Monsy said:


> at least that's how we are told that promotions do stack up (For example 2x for your bday month an then 3x for special promotion on certain brand etc...)



Yah I just noticed that for a $120 purchase of Urban Decay products, I get 1080 points! That's super good lol.  I may make a purchase today (and several more until my promo period ends).


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2016)

that's awesome deal!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 12, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Yah I just noticed that for a $120 purchase of Urban Decay products, I get 1080 points! That's super good lol.  I may make a purchase today (and several more until my promo period ends).



Incredible!  I love Ulta's reward system.  What UD items are you picking up?


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Incredible!  I love Ulta's reward system.  What UD items are you picking up?



So far I bought the Naked skin foundation and concealer (my concealer is almost empty so I needed another anyways) and one of the new highlighters in sin! I'm thinking tomorrow for Ulta's beauty break I may grab some benefit stuff (they have an adorable gift with purchase- a backpack and also a primer) and I'll still get 5x the points for that, and then Friday on payday I'm thinking of grabbing maybe another UD highlighter, the setting spray and maybe a brush before this awesome promo ends.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 12, 2016)

I really wish I lived near an Ulta!! I love them but I don't always want $50 of stuff and hate paying shipping, lol. I can't understand how NYC/Manhattan doesn't have one yet and there are so many Sephora's.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 12, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I really wish I lived near an Ulta!! I love them but I don't always want $50 of stuff and hate paying shipping, lol. I can't understand how NYC/Manhattan doesn't have one yet and there are so many Sephora's.


Wow.  You would think there would be at least couple of them in that area.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2016)

they are more focused on suburbs and strip malls


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 12, 2016)

Monsy said:


> they are more focused on suburbs and strip malls


Nice to know.  I guess that's why there are so many in my area.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 12, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> So far I bought the Naked skin foundation and concealer (my concealer is almost empty so I needed another anyways) and one of the new highlighters in sin! I'm thinking tomorrow for Ulta's beauty break I may grab some benefit stuff (they have an adorable gift with purchase- a backpack and also a primer) and I'll still get 5x the points for that, and then Friday on payday I'm thinking of grabbing maybe another UD highlighter, the setting spray and maybe a brush before this awesome promo ends.



Nice!  I forgot that Ulta's gifts with purchase & beauty break deals are great too.  I am loving the new UD highlighters. I got all 3 of them.  By the end of the promo, you'll have $125 off your next purchase!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Nice!  I forgot that Ulta's gifts with purchase & beauty break deals are great too.  I am loving the new UD highlighters. I got all 3 of them.  By the end of the promo, you'll have $125 off your next purchase!!!



I know! And that's from spending around $220! I like to think of it as getting everything for 50% off, lol! I know it doesn't work that way, but it's still a FANTASTIC deal! I'm glad I actually looked at my emails this time haha.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 13, 2016)

New Anastasia liquid lipsticks are available online.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 14, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> New Anastasia liquid lipsticks are available online.



They KILL ME!! This week they have tempted me to no end lol! I have so many point bonuses, I got the 17-piece gift twice, I got a benefit backpack and face primer, the urban decay deluxe primer and deluxe sample eyeshadow, an its a 10 leave in product (ALL OF THIS STUFF WAS FREE) and now I got an email today telling me I can get a free it cosmetics eyebrow pencil and a free murad set... They are seriously trying to make me completely broke.  And now the new Anastasia lipsticks are up and that's what I've been waiting for lol.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 14, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> They KILL ME!! This week they have tempted me to no end lol! I have so many point bonuses, I got the 17-piece gift twice, I got a benefit backpack and face primer, the urban decay deluxe primer and deluxe sample eyeshadow, an its a 10 leave in product (ALL OF THIS STUFF WAS FREE) and now I got an email today telling me I can get a free it cosmetics eyebrow pencil and a free murad set... They are seriously trying to make me completely broke.  And now the new Anastasia lipsticks are up and that's what I've been waiting for lol.



That makes 2 of us!!  I snagged the ABH lippies last night and now I think I'm going to order a few UD products that I want so I can get the free stuff and 5x points.  By the time I'm finished, I'll have enough points to get a perfume for almost nothing.  I honestly didn't think I would make Platinum again but now I'm only a little over $30 away.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 14, 2016)

I didn't go crazy, but I have been eyeing UD Moondust shadow in Solstice. The 5x points on UD plus 5x points for it being my 3 year anniversary as a rewards member (didn't know that was a thing) was enough to make me get it! It's so pretty too. No regrets.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2016)

they probably started new reward program 4 years ago


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 20, 2016)

The beauty break today is a 3-piece it cosmetics gift with a $50 purchase


----------



## Sabrunka (May 4, 2016)

Alright so I just placed an order on Ulta.  I added the beauty break to my account when I had $50 worth of stuff in there, but then changed my mind because this gift isn't really that good and I didn't want to have to spend $15 more than I needed to, but even when I removed stuff from my cart, the gift stayed in there and was still showing as free?! Anyways this is the order I just placed and only paid $1.18 out of pocket because I got a giftcard from Ebates yesterday 




 YAY!  Oh, and I got 5x the points on the Algenist which was nice.  Woot woot! If any of you want the links to all the free stuff, let me know! I'll try and re-find them haha.


----------



## boschicka (May 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Alright so I just placed an order on Ulta.  I added the beauty break to my account when I had $50 worth of stuff in there, but then changed my mind because this gift isn't really that good and I didn't want to have to spend $15 more than I needed to, but even when I removed stuff from my cart, the gift stayed in there and was still showing as free?! Anyways this is the order I just placed and only paid $1.18 out of pocket because I got a giftcard from Ebates yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, you are an Ulta wizard! That's awesome.


----------



## msvluvsmac (May 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Alright so I just placed an order on Ulta.  I added the beauty break to my account when I had $50 worth of stuff in there, but then changed my mind because this gift isn't really that good and I didn't want to have to spend $15 more than I needed to, but even when I removed stuff from my cart, the gift stayed in there and was still showing as free?! Anyways this is the order I just placed and only paid $1.18 out of pocket because I got a giftcard from Ebates yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome!  I want to be like you when I grow up.  LOL!!


----------



## AnneAntz (May 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, you are an Ulta wizard! That's awesome.





Oh woww need to try that. BTW ladies, I just got an Ulta book the other day and saw that now the coupon you have to spend $15 instead of $10 to get $3.5 off. Oh well reward still better than sephora.


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 11, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Alright so I just placed an order on Ulta.  I added the beauty break to my account when I had $50 worth of stuff in there, but then changed my mind because this gift isn't really that good and I didn't want to have to spend $15 more than I needed to, but even when I removed stuff from my cart, the gift stayed in there and was still showing as free?! Anyways this is the order I just placed and only paid $1.18 out of pocket because I got a giftcard from Ebates yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to know your secrets! Haha.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 11, 2016)

Lol! Thanks gals. Honestly, I just browse on the "deals too good to pass up" subforum on the beauty talk on sephora! Also, I always check my ulta emails, as there always seems to be something good hiding in there.  I actually just got that haul yesterday, here's a photo of all the stuff I got  Not bad when paying just over a dollar out of pocket, lol!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 31, 2016)

Platinum members, keep an eye out on your mailbox! I just received a deluxe sample from Benefit (sent by Ulta) for the new Goof Proof Brow Pencil in shade 6 (the darkest shade). It's designed just like Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Definer.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Platinum members, keep an eye out on your mailbox! I just received a deluxe sample from Benefit (sent by Ulta) for the new Goof Proof Brow Pencil in shade 6 (the darkest shade). It's designed just like Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Definer.



I got this on Friday! I got shade 2 and assumed everyone would be getting the same one, apparently not! I'm assuming they looked at our details before sending it out, as my color matches me perfectly! How nice of them  I really like mine!


----------



## msvluvsmac (May 31, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Platinum members, keep an eye out on your mailbox! I just received a deluxe sample from Benefit (sent by Ulta) for the new Goof Proof Brow Pencil in shade 6 (the darkest shade). It's designed just like Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Definer.



Thanks for the heads up!  I've been shopping at ULTA a lot more this year . . . love their point system and coupons, it saves me a lot of money.  Last year was my first time as Platinum and I've hit Platinum again for next year.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jun 5, 2016)

Did anyone  get the platinum perk UD Vice samples in the mail?  I just got mine and now my list has gotten longer than anticipated.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jun 7, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> Did anyone  get the platinum perk UD Vice samples in the mail?  I just got mine and now my list has gotten longer than anticipated.



I'm a Platinum member and I still haven't received mine in the mail. :/


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 7, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> Did anyone  get the platinum perk UD Vice samples in the mail?  I just got mine and now my list has gotten longer than anticipated.



Nope. I didn't receive the Benefit sampler either.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 7, 2016)

Me either. I am platinum and never receive anything. But to be honest even the coupons they do not send to everyone just randomly


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jun 7, 2016)

This is the first time I've ever received samples in the mail.  You would think they would send "platinum perks" to ALL platinum members.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 7, 2016)

yup.  haven't played with them yet. 





msvluvsmac said:


> Did anyone  get the platinum perk UD Vice samples in the mail?  I just got mine and now my list has gotten longer than anticipated.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 12, 2016)

The BH Cosmetics Carli Bybel palette is on the Ulta website. I've wanted this palette for a while...its a basic neutral palette, but the color selection & highlighters are beautiful. No other BH stuff is there, just the palette.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 30, 2016)

Ordered the new Tarteist Metallic Shadows from Ulta with my 20% off.  They are incredible.  I know they are limited edition, but I would love it if they came out with more colors.  I haven't seen much about them, but they are worth it!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 1, 2016)

I told myself I would not place any more Ulta orders because their shipping takes too long.  Innocently watching a Lara Lee YT video, what happens?!  I ended up placing an order to use the coupon code I received this morning and get the free goody bag she created with them!  I wish I could kick myself right now!!  And of course because of some of the items I ordered, my only shipping option was the really slow ground shipping!  It will be two weeks before I get that package!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 1, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I told myself I would not place any more Ulta orders because their shipping takes too long.  Innocently watching a Lara Lee YT video, what happens?!  I ended up placing an order to use the coupon code I received this morning and get the free goody bag she created with them!  I wish I could kick myself right now!!  And of course because of some of the items I ordered, my only shipping option was the really slow ground shipping!  It will be two weeks before I get that package!!



LOL I placed an order because of that gift as well! Mind you, I was going to place an order regardless, I was just waiting until last minute to see if any goodies popped up! I grabbed some wella shampoo and conditioner, and an UD naked setting powder... Then of course the Laura Lee bag and I had a free buxom lip polish as well  YAYYYY! I made great use of that 20% code .


----------



## Monsy (Jul 1, 2016)

they will have liter sale on shampoos and conditioners starting sunday


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2016)

If anyone wants a 20% off code, I can give them mine as I won't be using it this go around.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> If anyone wants a 20% off code, I can give them mine as I won't be using it this go around.



I would like your 20% off code if it hasn't been claimed.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> If anyone wants a 20% off code, I can give them mine as I won't be using it this go around.



That's so nice!


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2016)

boschicka said:


> That's so nice!



Just passing on the love and generosity I've received here.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2016)

Ulta started carrying shiseido online and in select stores soon. there will be some other new things but i am not allowed to talk about it yet


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2016)

How often does Ulta do their liter sale?  I went to stock up online before it ended and had a computer glitch.   I just discovered and fell in love with AG products.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2016)

once in 6 months most of the time


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 16, 2016)

In case anyone is interested:
Edited to add: Wow, this is huge!  Sorry... 





This includes a few Urban Decay items:


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2016)

Theres actually lots of great deals on the website! Not just the UD  I ended up getting that essentials eye kit though as that deal is just too good to pass up.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 17, 2016)

I received an email this morning about the flash sale! They also lowered the minimum amount you have to spend to get free shipping and handling to $35 instead of the regular $50 minimum. I bought a ton of sheet masks since they were buy 2 get 1 free and I bought the Smashbox Jumbo Photo Finish Foundation Primer since it was 50% off. This sale is perfect timing too since regular members get double points and platinum members get triple points on all purchases through the 20th of this month.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 17, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Theres *actually lots of great deals on the website!* Not just the UD  I ended up getting that essentials eye kit though as that deal is just *too good to pass up*.


Yeah, my little sentence about the sale including some UD items got lost inside the giant mass of images LOL 
I just included pics of the UD because they were the ones I was most excited about.  I got the eye kit too, because as you said, it's too good to resist!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 22, 2016)

It's 10X/5X points day for Platinum members today.  Here's the link to what products are 10X points:
Platinum Appreciation Day | Ulta Beauty


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Aug 22, 2016)

VioletSparkles said:


> It's 10X/5X points day for Platinum members today.  Here's the link to what products are 10X points:
> Platinum Appreciation Day | Ulta Beauty



Ulta's been on a roll lately! I've ordered online and purchased so much in store since last week and now this, lol.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on the website right now making sure there is 'nothing I need' because I can't pass up 10x points!  LOL!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2016)

lancome l'absolu lipsticks are buy 1 get 1 free


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 26, 2016)

Ulta really has been on a roll. I just used a $10 off $40 Lorac purchase to get the Unzipped palette. So excited! While I was there I grabbed some of the Tony Moly masks. I haven't tried any of those, so I'm curious to see how it goes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah, and with this new credit card they are going to get all of my money.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah, and with this new credit card they are going to get all of my money.


I saw that. They are offering a store card and a AMEX I think. I'm going to resist for as long as I can.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 28, 2016)

master card


----------



## AnneAntz (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies.....

Now Ulta sent out 20% off. I have never tried ABH liquid lipstick, I am looking for dark color for fall....any suggestions? Also I'm look for moisturizer with spf at least 15 any recommendation?

TIA


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 5, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Ladies.....
> 
> Now Ulta sent out 20% off. I have never tried ABH liquid lipstick, I am looking for dark color for fall....any suggestions? Also I'm look for moisturizer with spf at least 15 any recommendation?
> 
> TIA



ABH suggestions:  Trust Issues, Veronica, Sepia


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 21, 2016)

I saw a great Becca kit at Ulta when I went in last week. It had a full size of the undereye corrector, full size of backlight primer, the $20 "travel size" of liquid skin perfector in pearl, and travel size of the luminous blush in Snapdragon. It's $49!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 21, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> I saw a great Becca kit at Ulta when I went in last week. It had a full size of the undereye corrector, full size of backlight primer, the $20 "travel size" of liquid skin perfector in pearl, and travel size of the luminous blush in Snapdragon. It's $49!


Today their 4-hr beauty break, free with $50 purchase, was deluxe sizes of:



Backlight Priming Filter Base (0.2 oz)
Under Eye Brightening Corrector (0.08 oz)
Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal (0.34 oz)
Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Opal (0.088 oz)


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone getting the Lorac palette?


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty08 (Sep 27, 2016)

I ordered it over the weekend and it gets delivered tomorrow- can't wait!!!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Anyone getting the Lorac palette?



I get mine on Thursday.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2016)

ulta started carrying Origins too. They are on the roll


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2016)

what did you think?  





boschicka said:


> I get mine on Thursday.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> what did you think?



I like it.  Same quality as other Lorac shadows.  It's my favorite one so far, but I do with there a few more interesting shades thrown in.  Then it would be perfect.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2016)

According to Jerrod Blandino's instagram, the Too Faced Peanut Butter and Honey Eyeshadow Palette will be available at Ulta (he only tagged Ulta so I believe it's going to be an Ulta exclusive like the Peanut Butter and Jelly eyeshadow palette) in the spring of next year! I hope this palette is as good as the Peanut Butter and Jelly palette because I love that one:


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to Jerrod Blandino's instagram, the Too Faced Peanut Butter and Honey Eyeshadow Palette will be available at Ulta (he only tagged Ulta so I believe it's going to be an Ulta exclusive like the Peanut Butter and Jelly eyeshadow palette) in the spring of next year! I hope this palette is as good as the Peanut Butter and Jelly palette because I love that one:



I really don't care what's in it.  With that cartoon bee on the front, I'm buying it!!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> i really don't care what's in it.  With that cartoon bee on the front, i'm buying it!!!



lol!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I really don't care what's in it.  With that cartoon bee on the front, I'm buying it!!!



Lol, I know. It's super cute! I've already decided that I want to buy it without seeing the shadows yet, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I really don't care what's in it.  With that cartoon bee on the front, I'm buying it!!!



I have nut allergies so I'm one of the few who hates that most of their palettes have nuts in them. I can't fathom smelling and putting it on my eyes. That's why I jumped all over the Peach one.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 13, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to Jerrod Blandino's instagram, the Too Faced Peanut Butter and Honey Eyeshadow Palette will be available at Ulta (he only tagged Ulta so I believe it's going to be an Ulta exclusive like the Peanut Butter and Jelly eyeshadow palette) in the spring of next year! I hope this palette is as good as the Peanut Butter and Jelly palette because I love that one:



This reminds me of my 7 year old niece's play makeup.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I have nut allergies so I'm one of the few who hates that most of their palettes have nuts in them. I can't fathom smelling and putting it on my eyes. That's why I jumped all over the Peach one.



Most of their palettes have nuts in them?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Most of their palettes have nuts in them?



Well I mean the fragrances of their popular scented ones. Even the Chocolate one has hazelnut or something like that. I've checked each time, lol. Unless I missed one. Then PB&J, now this one. When you have a nut allergy there's a bit of paranoia where even the smell can make you sick. I legit walk with an Epipen everywhere.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Well I mean the fragrances of their popular scented ones. Even the Chocolate one has hazelnut or something like that. I've checked each time, lol. Unless I missed one. Then PB&J, now this one. When you have a nut allergy there's a bit of paranoia where even the smell can make you sick. I legit walk with an Epipen everywhere.



Was genuinely asking. That's a shame you're excluded! At least money saved?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Was genuinely asking. That's a shame you're excluded! At least money saved?



It's my life in general, a lot of people don't know what people with these allergies go through so it's business as usual for them, I mean why take into account people who have allergies when they don't, you know? A lot of brands use, almond oil, macadamia nut oil, etc. I have to check everything. There's a bit of a debate whether topical items can cause allergic reactions but I don't want to be a guinea pig or find out. I've had an allergic reaction once and I seriously thought I was going to die. It was so scary. I have to be super diligent in restaurants, my kids nor hubby can eat nuts. I'm a total buzz-kill. But I grew up eating them, peanut butter out of the jar and everything then one day in my 20's, boom, it was over. Same thing with a lot of other foods. *sigh* Oops, sorry for the long irrelevant to Ulta post, lmao!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2016)

montREALady said:


> It's my life in general, a lot of people don't know what people with these allergies go through so it's business as usual for them, I mean why take into account people who have allergies when they don't, you know? A lot of brands use, almond oil, macadamia nut oil, etc. I have to check everything. There's a bit of a debate whether topical items can cause allergic reactions but I don't want to be a guinea pig or find out. I've had an allergic reaction once and I seriously thought I was going to die. It was so scary. I have to be super diligent in restaurants, my kids nor hubby can eat nuts. I'm a total buzz-kill. But I grew up eating them, peanut butter out of the jar and everything then one day in my 20's, boom, it was over. Same thing with a lot of other foods. *sigh* Oops, sorry for the long irrelevant to Ulta post, lmao!



I think it's perfectly ok to go a little off topic here and there.  Plus it's still in relation to makeup sold at Ulta, so there!
I can't imagine having to deal with that.  I'm such a picky eater as it is, I would starve!  Although, that might not be so bad these days according to the bathroom scale, lol!

In Ulta-related...ness, I have about 3000 points saved up.  What should I buy?  Or should I save them for something amazing coming to Ulta?  I love Ulta's point system and the fact that they are carrying more and more brands.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2016)

Ulta will soon start to carry certain nars items in stores.


----------



## javadoo (Oct 14, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Ulta will soon start to carry certain nars items in stores.



It's about time!
I'd much rather buy NARS from Ulta and rack up points towards $$$ off thany buy online at NARS or Sephora.


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think it's perfectly ok to go a little off topic here and there.  Plus it's still in relation to makeup sold at Ulta, so there!
> I can't imagine having to deal with that.  I'm such a picky eater as it is, I would starve!  Although, that might not be so bad these days according to the bathroom scale, lol!
> 
> In Ulta-related...ness, I have about 3000 points saved up.  What should I buy?  Or should I save them for something amazing coming to Ulta?  I love Ulta's point system and the fact that they are carrying more and more brands.



I love their points system as well! Unfortunately, no matter what I try, I can't order online. Their system has a glitch and my account is one of several with the problem and their customer service is piss poor... So I can only rack up points when I'm stateside and can actually get to a store. Their deluxe samples corner is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2016)

javadoo said:


> It's about time!
> I'd much rather buy NARS from Ulta and rack up points towards $$$ off thany buy online at NARS or Sephora.



they got EL, shisedo, origins recently.... somo stores have dior mascaras too. They are on the roll


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 14, 2016)

javadoo said:


> It's about time!
> I'd much rather buy NARS from Ulta and rack up points towards $$$ off thany buy online at NARS or Sephora.



i agree same here


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Ulta will soon start to carry certain nars items in stores.


*screams*  bye bye sephora!  Well, hopefully, soon.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> I love their points system as well! Unfortunately, no matter what I try, I can't order online. Their system has a glitch and my account is one of several with the problem and their customer service is piss poor... So I can only rack up points when I'm stateside and can actually get to a store. Their deluxe samples corner is pretty awesome as well.



This makes me sad.  I agree their customer support for online issues is very lacking.  They seem confused by their own system.  Starting a new account hasn't solved it?  Or b/c you are international?


----------



## Shars (Oct 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> This makes me sad.  I agree their customer support for online issues is very lacking.  They seem confused by their own system.  Starting a new account hasn't solved it?  Or b/c you are international?



I've always tried by using my sister's card which is a US issued card with a US billing address. I would have to try with another email but I just didn't want to lose my points standing (I'd have to start over to become platinum again).


----------



## montREALady (Oct 29, 2016)

Just got a 20% coupon I can use on prestige brands. Woohoo! Okay, I have nothing to use it on. UD stuff I don't want to because I have a $10 Kickback with them. I thought I'd get my foundation ELDW, my shade is sold out. ABH MR is sold out. Now I'm looking for stuff to buy and that doesn't make sense.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Just got a 20% coupon I can use on prestige brands. Woohoo! Okay, I have nothing to use it on. UD stuff I don't want to because I have a $10 Kickback with them. I thought I'd get my foundation ELDW, my shade is sold out. ABH MR is sold out. Now I'm looking for stuff to buy and that doesn't make sense.



Ha, yeah, don't waste your money. Do they have any good gift sets to give as birthday/holiday gifts?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2016)

Grabbed some philosophy sets, Shiseido cotton, and used my points!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Just got a 20% coupon I can use on prestige brands. Woohoo! Okay, I have nothing to use it on. UD stuff I don't want to because I have a $10 Kickback with them. I thought I'd get my foundation ELDW, my shade is sold out. ABH MR is sold out. Now I'm looking for stuff to buy and that doesn't make sense.



I received that coupon this morning as well and unfortunately, I ran across the same issue as you. There were a few things that I wanted that were sold out, however, I checked my favorites list and ended up buying a few items that I'd been wanting for awhile now and used my points to pay for the whole purchase. They usually send out these coupons to use on prestige brands a few times towards the end of the year (I don't know if they're usually sent to all Ultamate Reward members or just Platinum members) so if you can't find anything you want to purchase today, I'm sure they'll send out another coupon sometime this year and hopefully what you want will be in stock or they'll have some new items that you're interested in buying.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2016)

i wanted to get shiseido eye cream and to use my points and coupon but then that is less than 50 and they want to charge me for shipping. NOT HAPPENING


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i wanted to get shiseido eye cream and to use my points and coupon but then that is less than 50 and they want to charge me for shipping. NOT HAPPENING



I hate when companies do that!  If the order total is over the shipping limit before the coupon, then it should still be free shipping.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2016)

Exactly!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 29, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i wanted to get shiseido eye cream and to use my points and coupon but then that is less than 50 and they want to charge me for shipping. NOT HAPPENING





boschicka said:


> I hate when companies do that!  If the order total is over the shipping limit before the coupon, then it should still be free shipping.





Monsy said:


> Exactly!



Totally agree and I think it's high time Ulta has a shipping program like Sephora's Flash anyway!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 29, 2016)

Thinking about Smashbox Culver City. Their holiday blush and highlight palette looks like a lot of the colors are too light.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Nov 2, 2016)

I have been going CRAZY at ULTA these last few weeks...

with the 20% coupon I got:







then I got "200 bonus points on $45 order" and "250 bonus points on $25 neutrogena" AND it's my birthday month (2x points!) AND I just got my ebates so I redeemed a giftcard with ulta for an extra 10% bonus... plus 20% off one item:






This order made me platinum! so excited  
I am really tempted by the tarte pro palette but I'm holding off.
 I guess now I can get it for free with all my points and it won't matter that I have some very similar shades!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 7, 2016)

Ulta has Kate Spade cosmetic bags?!?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ulta has Kate Spade cosmetic bags?!?



Please don't tell me that. I love Kate Spade accessories. I have headphones, rings, earrings, necklaces, etc. I find them to be so much fun and whimsical.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2016)

do you have a kate spade outlet store around you?    Crazy dangerous.  LOL 





DILLIGAF said:


> Please don't tell me that. I love Kate Spade accessories. I have headphones, rings, earrings, necklaces, etc. I find them to be so much fun and whimsical.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> do you have a kate spade outlet store around you?    Crazy dangerous.  LOL


I have to fall back! I found two Kate Spade stores in Vegas and they were having a sale!


----------



## dash4 (Nov 25, 2016)

Becca's Blushed with Light palette is $17 (reg $34)
Lorac's Cue with Confetti blush/highlighter palette that includes a brush is $18 (reg $30)

Ebates has 9% CB.

Their Black Friday deals suck.. I only got two of the Becca palettes (for gifts) and a Tarte Shape Tape (reg price, but finally back in stock in my shade).

IIRC, usually their Cyber Monday deals are better.

EDIT:  They also have a free gift with $50 purchase.. It doesn't look that great TBH, but here is the link ---->


----------



## dash4 (Nov 27, 2016)

Their Cyber Monday ad is here...........


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 28, 2016)

Shars said:


> I love their points system as well! Unfortunately, no matter what I try, I can't order online. Their system has a glitch and my account is one of several with the problem and their customer service is piss poor... So I can only rack up points when I'm stateside and can actually get to a store. Their deluxe samples corner is pretty awesome as well.



I'm in the US and I can't order off of their site either. I've tried making different accounts, using different cards and paypal and nothing.  I'm sooo annoyed... they are the only place that has my favorite lashes in stock online


----------



## Shars (Nov 29, 2016)

honey on boost said:


> I'm in the US and I can't order off of their site either. I've tried making different accounts, using different cards and paypal and nothing.  I'm sooo annoyed... they are the only place that has my favorite lashes in stock online



It sucks because I would order more from them if they would just let me!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2016)

totally understand.  I was proud of myself to walk out with only two wallets last month. 





DILLIGAF said:


> I have to fall back! I found two Kate Spade stores in Vegas and they were having a sale!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 7, 2016)

Keep an eye on your mailbox ladies! Ulta is currently sending out 20% off coupons that are valid on prestige brands to Platinum members. I received mine yesterday and used it as soon as I got it, lol. I don't know if non-Platinum members will receive it or not but mine made mention of me being a Platinum member, which is why I pointed out Platinum members specifically. If any non Platinum member receives one, please let us know.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 7, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Keep an eye on your mailbox ladies! Ulta is currently sending out 20% off coupons that are valid on prestige brands to Platinum members. I received mine yesterday and used it as soon as I got it, lol. I don't know if non-Platinum members will receive it or not but mine made mention of me being a Platinum member, which is why I pointed out Platinum members specifically. If any non Platinum member receives one, please let us know.



I'm amazed it's good thru the 24th! That's rather generous.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm non-Platinum and received a 20% off code in the mail yesterday! And with that 20% off code, I made Platinum, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2016)

I got mine as well.  Nothing I really must get.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ulta's love your skin event is going on and there are some really good products included. The Peter Thomas Roth unwrinkle peel pads are 50% off today, and they are really good. 

Algenist's vitamin c Serum was 50% off the first day, and PUR Dirty Girl mask was yesterday. Both of those are great as well. Just a PSA in case you didn't know this was happening.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 24, 2017)

Any taking advantage of the 21 Days of Beauty?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 24, 2017)

I bought two of the Buxom Lip Creams on Wednesday: Cherry Flip and Rose Julep, which was a lovely surprise when swatching.

Things I'm Kinda Interested In:
- IT Airbrush Smoothing Foundation Brush (27th)
- Smashbox Primer Water (31st)
- LORAC Unzipped Palette (2nd) tear: If I were Platinum...)
- Anastasia Brow Wiz (8th)

I will probably skip on everything but the Unzipped (if I can find a way to get it) and Brow Wiz. Not Platinum so I don't get free shipping, and my ULTA is far away enough that I probably won't care to go there 2-3x a week for 1-2 items


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2017)

We JUST got an Ulta in our small town really crappy mall! It's not opening until next month. Hubs is SOOO bummed out  Jk


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2017)

I got the Buxom glosses as well, the Philosophy microdelivery exfoliating wash, and I plan to get the Origins checks & balances wash and the ABH Brow Wiz.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> We JUST got an Ulta in our small town really crappy mall! It's not opening until next month. Hubs is SOOO bummed out  Jk



Haaaa! He's in BIG trouble now!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> We JUST got an Ulta in our small town really crappy mall! It's not opening until next month. Hubs is SOOO bummed out  Jk



Yay, Elegant! And yay elephant 
That's going to be great for you... _and him too_! Fun for everyone  Haha!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 25, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I got the Buxom glosses as well, the Philosophy microdelivery exfoliating wash, and I plan to get the Origins checks & balances wash and the ABH Brow Wiz.


Ooh, is the Origins wash a repeat purchase or your first one? Wasn't looking at it before, but now...  lol. what skin type do you have, if I may ask?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Yay, Elegant! And yay elephant
> That's going to be great for you... _and him too_! Fun for everyone  Haha!



AHAHAHAHA! You're too cute!   I hope they carry the new & good products.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2017)

they had great deal on lancome white clay mask my all time favorite
if it is still available I highly recommend it


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2017)

OHhh UDecay's blushes are half off.  Do you guys like them?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 26, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Ooh, is the Origins wash a repeat purchase or your first one? Wasn't looking at it before, but now...  lol. what skin type do you have, if I may ask?



It's a repeat.  I have oily skin.  I think you'll hate it if you have dry skin.  I know Shontay likes it too and I think she's oily as well.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> OHhh UDecay's blushes are half off.  Do you guys like them?


they are ok

i just ordered Rapture it is really unique color and I don't have anything similar to it


----------



## Monsy (Mar 28, 2017)

does anyone know how and if i can redeem my reward points online ?


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone else super excited for Lorac Pirates of the Caribbean? Lorac Pirates of the Caribbean Arriving Next Week! – Musings of a Muse
Supposed to be at Ulta on April 14. I have to get the e/s palette.... with that packaging, they could pretty much put chalk in there and I'd buy it. I am a huge Pirates fan though.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2017)

Weirdest thing ever:  ordered online with Ulta the Becca blushes in Dahlia and Snapdragon.  Received my order today with Dahlia just fine, then opened the box labeled Snapdragon to find another Dahlia inside.  How does that happen shipping from a warehouse?!  I could see in-store shenanigans, but very unexpected with an online order.  Sadly Snapdragon is out of stock now, so no replacement.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2017)

Anybody like the It Girl palette? It looks pretty.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody like the It Girl palette? It looks pretty.



The one with all the crystal bumps on it?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The one with all the crystal bumps on it?



I just looked. Yes, it does have like silver sequins or something all over the lid. I don't own anything from this line.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just looked. Yes, it does have like silver sequins or something all over the lid. I don't own anything from this line.



I have it but haven't tried it yet.  It looks beautiful in person, but I'll let you know when I actually test it out.  I don't enjoy the plastic-y smell of the packaging though.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody like the It Girl palette? It looks pretty.



Used the right side shadows and the blush today. Very happy with the look. This will be my new travel palette. Has nice shades, I think the powders themselves will survive travel, and the case is sturdy enough with a click close.
It's made in China. The shadows feel a little rough when swatching, but are pigmented & apply on the eye  with no problems.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 19, 2017)

*OMG Ulta...stop with the 20% off coupons! I am already Christmas broke!...
Did everyone else get another one? I may actually make Ulta Platinum this year.  *


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes I got another 20% off coupon. I am trying to ignore it.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 19, 2017)

I've gotten 4 different codes!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I've gotten 4 different codes!



So, ya know, if anyone wants one....I can only spare 3!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Used the right side shadows and the blush today. Very happy with the look. This will be my new travel palette. Has nice shades, I think the powders themselves will survive travel, and the case is sturdy enough with a click close.
> It's made in China. The shadows feel a little rough when swatching, but are pigmented & apply on the eye  with no problems.



Man, I missed this  Thanks so much!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2017)

Wait?! What?!!! *runs off to check email*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wait?! What?!!! *runs off to check email*



WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honey you look FABULOUS & SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honey you look FABULOUS & SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!




Thank you. I thought it was time for a new pic.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honey you look FABULOUS & SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wait?! What?!!! *runs off to check email*


Love the new avi photo!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 22, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wait?! What?!!! *runs off to check email*


Yes. You look fantastic!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I've gotten 4 different codes!



Aaaaaand I've used 3 of my 4 coupons.  In my defense, I have a problem.


----------



## Haven (Dec 24, 2017)

So I keep getting reminder emails taunting me about my unused 20% coupon.  Hurry! Today is the last day!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2017)

sagehen said:


> Love the new avi photo!





Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes. You look fantastic!





boschicka said:


>



Thanks Everyone!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2017)

Haven said:


> So I keep getting reminder emails taunting me about my unused 20% coupon.  Hurry! Today is the last day!


I decided last minute to go into the store and grab a fragrance. I went to get Marc Jacobs Decadence. I accidentally grabbed Eau So Decadent instead. I'm not an happy camper. Oh well I will be braving the crowds tomorrow and trying to get what I actually wanted.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Aaaaaand I've used 3 of my 4 coupons.  In my defense, I have a problem.


Problem schmoblem


----------



## boschicka (Jan 2, 2018)

People are flipping out on Ulta's social media about the new Diamond rewards tier. I feel bad for the people who have to read that all day!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 3, 2018)

*Uh oh! What's the hubbub about? 

eta: Oh, I see...$1200 a year!!! Trying to one up Sephora. 


*


boschicka said:


> People are flipping out on Ulta's social media about the new Diamond rewards tier. I feel bad for the people who have to read that all day!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Uh oh! What's the hubbub about?
> eta: Oh, I see...$1200 a year!!! Trying to one up Sephora.
> *



That, the free shipping at $25, and they aren't counting last year's spending toward the new tier. Also complaints about their 20% off coupons excluding prestige brands.
Ulta's points convert to cash off a purchase. Isn't that enough?!?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> That, the free shipping at $25, and they aren't counting last year's spending toward the new tier. Also complaints about their 20% off coupons excluding prestige brands.
> Ulta's points convert to cash off a purchase. Isn't that enough?!?



*Aaaah. I see. Makeup junkie problems  ~  I hope/plan to NOT make Rouge again for 2018, so have no intention of becoming an ULTA Diamond. Though I already sparkle on my own...*

*The nice thing with ULTA is they carry lots of the drugstore brand products I use (e.g. hair care, hair color, hair styling stuffs, lotion, etc.). I kind of ignored that / forgot until late this year.  So, I can see making platinum again just be replenishing my every day needs and that is ok. *


----------



## style-addict (Jan 3, 2018)

I agree! I really prefer the cash off reward redemption much more than the Sephora points system. I've been trying to buy my things from Ulta that are repurchases (Trying to buy less in general). The only problem I have is that my Ulta is really small and a lot of the brands aren't carried in my particular location- and the employees always seem to give me crap when I bring in returns. (I think Nordstrom spoiled me. There is never even a hint of attitude or any questioning when I have a return)



boschicka said:


> That, the free shipping at $25, and they aren't counting last year's spending toward the new tier. Also complaints about their 20% off coupons excluding prestige brands.
> Ulta's points convert to cash off a purchase. Isn't that enough?!?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 3, 2018)

1200 makes sense if you use ulta's salon services too. for example my cut was 75 , color was around 175 i think... so if you add that twice a year (or for some even more) and regular purchases it can easily add up to 1200. also if you do your facials there too i can understand, but just for purchases no thank you... it is not that 1200 is too much it's that benefits suck. free shipping at 25  wow ! pathetic


----------



## Tarabotti (Jan 3, 2018)

Monsy said:


> 1200 makes sense if you use ulta's salon services too. for example my cut was 75 , color was around 175 i think... so if you add that twice a year (or for some even more) and regular purchases it can easily add up to 1200. also if you do your facials there too i can understand, but just for purchases no thank you... it is not that 1200 is too much it's that benefits suck. free shipping at 25  wow ! pathetic



I agree. The benefits for this new tier suck. Free shipping at $25, a gift card for a future beauty service? Since I don't use their beauty services this is useless to me. I'm content to remain at platinum for now.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 3, 2018)

Monsy said:


> 1200 makes sense if you use ulta's salon services too. for example my cut was 75 , color was around 175 i think... so if you add that twice a year (or for some even more) and regular purchases it can easily add up to 1200. also if you do your facials there too i can understand, but just for purchases no thank you... it is not that 1200 is too much it's that *benefits suck. free shipping at 25  wow ! pathetic*



*LOL! I love you [MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION]! You keep it real! *


----------



## boschicka (Jan 3, 2018)

No rewards program is perfect, but I think people are losing their minds.  I still prefer to get $125 off my order at Ulta with points than a stupid "deluxe" sample from Sephora.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> No rewards program is perfect, but I think people are losing their minds.  I still prefer to get $125 off my order at Ulta with points than a stupid "deluxe" sample from Sephora.


very true. I agree. I think sephora will add credit cards and switch to this very soon.


----------



## style-addict (Jan 4, 2018)

Absolutely! Plus, the "deluxe" samples are just ridiculous. Most of the time, they show up as free samples anyway. And the "deluxe" factor is hardly worth it. 
Are you changing most of your purchasing over to Ulta as well?



boschicka said:


> No rewards program is perfect, but I think people are losing their minds.  I still prefer to get $125 off my order at Ulta with points than a stupid "deluxe" sample from Sephora.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 4, 2018)

style-addict said:


> Absolutely! Plus, the "deluxe" samples are just ridiculous. Most of the time, they show up as free samples anyway. And the "deluxe" factor is hardly worth it.
> Are you changing most of your purchasing over to Ulta as well?



For sure.  If I can buy something from Ulta instead of Sephora, I always do.  Love the point system, and they are generous with the 20% off coupons as well. And I'm fine with free shipping at $25 if it allows me to continue taking cash off my orders!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Aaaah. I see. Makeup junkie problems  ~  I hope/plan to NOT make Rouge again for 2018, so have no intention of becoming an ULTA Diamond. Though I already sparkle on my own...*
> 
> *The nice thing with ULTA is they carry lots of the drugstore brand products I use (e.g. hair care, hair color, hair styling stuffs, lotion, etc.). I kind of ignored that / forgot until late this year.  So, I can see making platinum again just be replenishing my every day needs and that is ok. *



Lady, you shine bright like a diamond in my life!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2018)

$1200 sounds like a lot but seriously you will be surprised how quickly purchases add up. I made platinum at Ulta for the 1st time this year and I have to say I love the point to cash conversion. I also like the fact that a lot of the brands I may hesitate to purchase online are now at Ulta. I very much doubt that I will be making Diamond. Then again didn't people freak out when Sephora introduced the Rouge tier? I know I was like $1000!!!!! I've been rouge every year for the past 4. *sighs*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2018)

This round of the 21 Days Of Beauty is a little sad.  Anything catching your eye?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> This round of the 21 Days Of Beauty is a little sad.  Anything catching your eye?



*You shine bright like a diamond too! [re: old post] 

I have just 2 things on my list: Benefit Roller Lash & TF Better Than Sex Mascara. At 50% off its cheaper than the deluxe size tubes! *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> This round of the 21 Days Of Beauty is a little sad.  Anything catching your eye?


Dose of colour palette but i think i will pass but is the only thing that made me think twice


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Dose of colour palette but i think i will pass but is the only thing that made me think twice



I already own it, but it's one of the few things that jumped out to me too.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *You shine bright like a diamond too! [re: old post]
> 
> I have just 2 things on my list: Benefit Roller Lash & TF Better Than Sex Mascara. At 50% off its cheaper than the deluxe size tubes! *



50% on staples is fantastic! I envy you.
The Roller Lash brush is up my alley, but the formula makes me lose my curl instantly.
And the TF gives me one eyelash, lol!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2018)

the only good thing I saw is lancome mascara


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> This round of the 21 Days Of Beauty is a little sad.  Anything catching your eye?



All I'm getting is a Buxom lip gloss


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I already own it, but it's one of the few things that jumped out to me too.


I'm Canadian so really those 21 days of Ulta are kind of useless unless I really need it, if it is not a company easily available in Canada and that I need to purchases purchased other things it might be worth it.... Dose of Colours kind of fit the bill as it is not easy to purchased in Canada but a) even if colours are really pretty I really don't need another eyeshadow palette! and 2 I have nothing else to buy .... I could of  purchased more Tarte Shape tape but I already have 2 tubes sooo I will wait for Sephora VIB sales and even there with 15% I will restrain myself.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> This round of the 21 Days Of Beauty is a little sad.  Anything catching your eye?



I think I may take a look at a couple UD single shadows. Also a Better Than Sex Mascara for my sister.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 12, 2018)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]*
~ Surely as the sun sets in the west, I knew it! A 20% off coupon arrived today! Very savvy on Ulta's part to compete with the Sephora sale!  

*


----------



## style-addict (Apr 13, 2018)

I thought of you when I got my 20% coupon in email! (I think you mentioned this is another thread)

Now I'm lost as to what I want to buy...MAC has been harassing me with these shimmer Fix+ emails and the strobe body cream....and I think it's working.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2018)

when is patrick starrr dropping at ulta? i am wondering if i can use 20% on that


----------



## boschicka (Apr 30, 2018)

The gift this month for becoming Diamond level was a full size Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer Radiance.

ETA: Through the mail, not in-store.  I've heard they differ.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 21, 2018)

*Oh Hey! It's awful quiet here! If you are Platinum or up, a 20% coupon may land in your inbox.

Good through June 30th. Unfortunately, it does exclude MAC Aaliyah.*


----------



## Shars (Jun 21, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh Hey! It's awful quiet here! If you are Platinum or up, a 20% coupon may land in your inbox.
> 
> Good through June 30th. Unfortunately, it does exclude MAC Aaliyah.*



I just got one as well! Uggghh. I got a $25 off $75 coupon from Gilt and MAC Aaliyah is also excluded (sucks).


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh Hey! It's awful quiet here! If you are Platinum or up, a 20% coupon may land in your inbox.
> 
> Good through June 30th. Unfortunately, it does exclude MAC Aaliyah.*




 I just got one this morning.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 12, 2018)

Are there any swatches or reviews from the new Too Faced Tutti Frutti collection? I couldn't find any. I hope the new foundation is a dewy version of the Peaches and Cream Comfort Matte. I love that foundation.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Are there any swatches or reviews from the new Too Faced Tutti Frutti collection? I couldn't find any. I hope the new foundation is a dewy version of the Peaches and Cream Comfort Matte. I love that foundation.



Dennielle on Instagram: “#tfsneakypeek of quick smooth swatching of the [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=pineappleparadise]#pineappleparadise  bronzer duo in pineapple sun. !! I'll have a video of the swatches in my…”[/url]


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2018)

Trina on Instagram: “@toofaced [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TuttiFruttiCollection]#TuttiFruttiCollection  SWIPE TO SEE MORE  This collection will be available exclusively at @ultabeauty on 8/15. It's a pretty big…”[/url]

Also, she who must not be named here has a lot of swatches that I believe are her own. But I'm terrible with Instagram, so I'm not positive.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2018)

Ah, who cares. Here:

TRENDMOOD on Instagram: “#SWATCHES Part 3  The NEW! [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TFTuttiFrutti]#TFTuttiFrutti #Collection   [MENTION=3162]toofaced[/MENTION]  Which is an entire new color line infused with sweet & juicy fruit…”[/url]

TRENDMOOD on Instagram: “#SWATCHES Part 1  The NEW! [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TFTuttiFrutti]#TFTuttiFrutti #Collection   [MENTION=3162]toofaced[/MENTION]  Which is an entire new color line infused with sweet & juicy fruit…”[/url]


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 12, 2018)

Boschicka, thank you so much. I'm not on Instagram, so your posts are super helpful. Strobeberry blush looks awesome. Waiting for foundation swatches.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Boschicka, thank you so much. I'm not on Instagram, so your posts are super helpful. Strobeberry blush looks awesome. Waiting for foundation swatches.



Sadly, no live foundation swatches yet. Just that summary chart from TF in one of the above links.
I'll post them here if I find any. I would hope they would be close to the matte one, but things usually don't work out so easily.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2018)

TRENDMOOD on Instagram: “#SWATCHES Part 4  From The NEW! [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TFTuttiFrutti]#TFTuttiFrutti #Collection   [MENTION=3162]toofaced[/MENTION]  Which is an entire new color line infused with sweet & juicy…”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 12, 2018)

The lip thingys look cute.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> The lip thingys look cute.



What's on your list, elegant-one?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

The new Too Faced Dew You foundation looks good. It seems to oxidize quite bit. I might go a shade lighter.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 21, 2018)

I received my TF Tutti Fruitti items today.  The left side of the blush duo has glitter, which I suspected but still don't appreciate.  I bought the duos for the blush shades and not the highlighters anywho, so not a huge deal.  Just irritating on principle.   The tops of the compacts are a thinner plastic with mirrors.  The Cherry Bomb blush duo smells like a real watermelon, rind and all.  It's not overpowering, but it doesn't smell amazing or like cherries.  The Plumagranate duo smells better, like any little kids lip products do with a generic berry scent.  Not offensive either.  And the Razzle Dazzle Berry e/s palette smells similar, like a generic raspberry kiddie makeup smell.  Not bad, not overpowering.  There's glitter in two of the e/s but oddly enough it's more fine than in the face products.
Can't speak to quality b/c I haven't tested anything.  The blushes feel nice on a swatch, but other than that, who knows?  The things I got are fun and look promising, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

Are you planing on getting the foundation too?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 22, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Are you planing on getting the foundation too?



Yes, but I'll need to see it in person first. Did you order it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, but I'll need to see it in person first. Did you order it?



I will swatch everything in store.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 23, 2018)

How does emilynoel83 partnering with a brand that copies other brands' palettes maintain her integrity? Also, is a collaboration with Makeup Revolution really a big deal?
Sincerely,
Captain Negative  

(Posting here b/c the palettes are available at Ulta.)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2018)

Partnering with anyone is probably a big deal.  Increasing exposure of your brand is probably a big consideration at this point. Although Makeup Revolution has questionable practices, it is in Ulta. That is a _*lot*_ of stores states side not to mention all the product that would be in the UK.  She may even have her picture or something on display and more people may get to know her name. Maybe she has a deal based on how much product sold or something. Plus, I don't know if the everyday consumer is aware of the all the copying that they have done.  Maybe they are trying to change their image and don't want to do so much outright copying anymore.  Just a guess though.  They seem to be doing a lot of these collaborations.  I'm subscribed to her but don't really watch her videos that much.  I glanced at her video the other day just to see what the product was but some how missed that it was 2 products. I need to go back and watch the video in full.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Partnering with anyone is probably a big deal.  Increasing exposure of your brand is probably a big consideration at this point. Although Makeup Revolution has questionable practices, it is in Ulta. That is a _*lot*_ of stores states side not to mention all the product that would be in the UK.  She may even have her picture or something on display and more people may get to know her name. Maybe she has a deal based on how much product sold or something. Plus, I don't know if the everyday consumer is aware of the all the copying that they have done.  Maybe they are trying to change their image and don't want to do so much outright copying anymore.  Just a guess though.  They seem to be doing a lot of these collaborations.  I'm subscribed to her but don't really watch her videos that much.  I glanced at her video the other day just to see what the product was but some how missed that it was 2 products. I need to go back and watch the video in full.



I meant it more from a consumer perspective.  I'm unimpressed with collabs at this point.  And I was being bougie.  Call me when you have a collab with a real brand.   Jk!
But I do appreciate your insight into the influencer's side of things.  I'm sure she'll increase her viewership and bank account!  I just found her video odd.  Talking about being on Youtube for a century and holding out on deals b/c she has integrity, then finally partnering with....Makeup Revolution.  And crying.  Again, I'll cry for a partnership with Chanel, lol!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Sincerely,Captain Negative



*I would be Ensign Unimpressed. *


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I would be Ensign Unimpressed. *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I meant it more from a consumer perspective.  I'm unimpressed with collabs at this point.  And I was being bougie.  Call me when you have a collab with a real brand.   Jk!
> But I do appreciate your insight into the influencer's side of things.  I'm sure she'll increase her viewership and bank account!  I just found her video odd.  Talking about being on Youtube for a century and holding out on deals b/c she has integrity, then finally partnering with....Makeup Revolution.  And crying.  Again, I'll cry for a partnership with Chanel, lol!



Oh she *said *she held out on other deals because she has integrity! LOL  That *is* funny. Oh I need to watch this video.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I received my TF Tutti Fruitti items today.  The left side of the blush duo has glitter, which I suspected but still don't appreciate.  I bought the duos for the blush shades and not the highlighters anywho, so not a huge deal.  Just irritating on principle.   The tops of the compacts are a thinner plastic with mirrors.  The Cherry Bomb blush duo smells like a real watermelon, rind and all.  It's not overpowering, but it doesn't smell amazing or like cherries.  The Plumagranate duo smells better, like any little kids lip products do with a generic berry scent.  Not offensive either.  And the Razzle Dazzle Berry e/s palette smells similar, like a generic raspberry kiddie makeup smell.  Not bad, not overpowering.  There's glitter in two of the e/s but oddly enough it's more fine than in the face products.
> Can't speak to quality b/c I haven't tested anything.  The blushes feel nice on a swatch, but other than that, who knows?  The things I got are fun and look promising, so fingers crossed!



i swatched the blush duos for me and they are not a good match. The highlighters are too glittery for my taste and they lean more on the yellow-warm side. I think they will look awesome on NC skin. 

I'm testing the foundation to find a good match.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I meant it more from a consumer perspective.  I'm unimpressed with collabs at this point.  And I was being bougie.  Call me when you have a collab with a real brand.   Jk!
> But I do appreciate your insight into the influencer's side of things.  I'm sure she'll increase her viewership and bank account!  I just found her video odd.  Talking about being on Youtube for a century and holding out on deals b/c she has integrity, then finally partnering with....Makeup Revolution.  And crying.  Again, I'll cry for a partnership with Chanel, lol!



I didn't know this particular influencer. There are just too many and too many collaborations. 

One thing is for sure: The influencer/collaboration trend will not last forever. Thank goodness for that! We just need to hold our breath until this phase is over.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 25, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I didn't know this particular influencer. There are just too many and too many collaborations. One thing is for sure: *The influencer/collaboration trend will not last foreve*r. Thank goodness for that! We just need to hold our breath until this phase is over.



*I believe the same. There are plenty of us not swayed or hoodwinked.*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 26, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I believe the same. There are plenty of us not swayed or hoodwinked.*



Actually, I don't mind influencers. But as soon as they have more viewers, their reviews get predictable, superficial, and repetitive.


----------



## Haven (Aug 26, 2018)

Just got another 20% off email. I was reading the fine print, and prestige brands are excluded.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2018)

Their next 21 Days of Beauty event is starting this coming Sunday!

21 Days Of Beauty | Ulta Beauty

(Already eying 1/2 off Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid.)


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 30, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Partnering with anyone is probably a big deal.  Increasing exposure of your brand is probably a big consideration at this point. Although Makeup Revolution has questionable practices, it is in Ulta. That is a _*lot*_ of stores states side not to mention all the product that would be in the UK.  She may even have her picture or something on display and more people may get to know her name. Maybe she has a deal based on how much product sold or something. Plus, I don't know if the everyday consumer is aware of the all the copying that they have done.  Maybe they are trying to change their image and don't want to do so much outright copying anymore.  Just a guess though.  They seem to be doing a lot of these collaborations.  I'm subscribed to her but don't really watch her videos that much.  I glanced at her video the other day just to see what the product was but some how missed that it was 2 products. I need to go back and watch the video in full.


I like her, been watching her video since I discovered youtube, almost purchase her palette but .....


boschicka said:


> I meant it more from a consumer perspective.  I'm unimpressed with collabs at this point.  And I was being bougie.  Call me when you have a collab with a real brand.   Jk!
> But I do appreciate your insight into the influencer's side of things.  I'm sure she'll increase her viewership and bank account!  I just found her video odd.  Talking about being on Youtube for a century and holding out on deals b/c she has integrity, then finally partnering with....Makeup Revolution.  And crying.  Again, I'll cry for a partnership with Chanel, lol!



I just cringe when she gave the explanation of why she gave that name for that shade, hope, joy, peace .... i'm like no thank you i'm not a church person LOL (I know i'm bad! ) so yah i'm passing almost gave her my money but shouldn't have watch that video LOL


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 30, 2018)

[MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION]* ~ My 21days lust list: Clarisonic sensitive brush head, BECCA Ever Matte Primer & Cover FX Custom Drops in Candlelight. I'll even have money left on my g/c 
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> Their next 21 Days of Beauty event is starting this coming Sunday!
> 
> 21 Days Of Beauty | Ulta Beauty
> 
> (Already eying 1/2 off Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid.)



And I ordered Pearl this morning!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 4, 2018)

I bought Pearl in store today!

I will also be purchasing the Lancôme eyelash primer and Clarisonic brush heads. I’m debating getting Lancôme Monsieur Big as well. I’ve been wanting to try it for a few months now but I always end up disappointed in new mascaras.


----------



## javadoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I bought Pearl in store today!
> 
> I will also be purchasing the Lancôme eyelash primer and Clarisonic brush heads. I’m debating getting Lancôme Monsieur Big as well. I’ve been wanting to try it for a few months now but I always end up disappointed in new mascaras.


I use Monsieur Big and I LOVE it.

Like love, Love, LOVE it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 5, 2018)

javadoo said:


> I use Monsieur Big and I LOVE it.
> 
> Like love, Love, LOVE it.


Thanks! Sounds like I will be giving it a try then haha. Is it a wet or dry formula?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 5, 2018)

I agre on MR big. the best mascara so far from lancome. I like really big dramatic lashes. Formula is more wet especially at first. The scent is pretty strong too but it fades after a couple of uses. Also i feel that formula gets better and better the more you use it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 5, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I agre on MR big. the best mascara so far from lancome. I like really big dramatic lashes. Formula is more wet especially at first. The scent is pretty strong too but it fades after a couple of uses. Also i feel that formula gets better and better the more you use it.



Thank you! I also like dramatic lashes and prefer a wet formula. I guess I’ll be going to ulta for this deal too!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 7, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> i swatched the blush duos for me and they are not a good match. The highlighters are too glittery for my taste and they lean more on the yellow-warm side. I think they will look awesome on NC skin.
> 
> I'm testing the foundation to find a good match.



Yes, the glitter in the highlighters is ridiculous.  I won't be using them as I planned not to from the start, but the blushes work well for me.  The foundation doesn't have very positive reviews, so I'll be sticking with the matte version for now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2018)

So far all I grabbed was the beauty blender solid cleanser for my brushes. I just ran out of the London Brush Company cleanser.  Now looking forward to some Velour lashes and replacing my Dose of Colors liquid lip in Merlot.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, the glitter in the highlighters is ridiculous.  I won't be using them as I planned not to from the start, but the blushes work well for me.  The foundation doesn't have very positive reviews, so I'll be sticking with the matte version for now.



Did you try mixing the highlighter with the blush? I found that the Apricot in the Act blush mixed really well without noticeable glitter. 

Re the foundation: I still need to test it. The reviews I saw are just first impressions, which are not always very accurate.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Sep 30, 2018)

Makeupshayla mentioned a laura gellar highlighter in Gilded Honey so I picked up a mini/travel size of it, as well as a lip gloss from Dose of Colors that she recommended. I love both! I stopped by ULTA today and saw that they had a deal on both TIGI bedhead and Joico 2 shampoo and conditioner for $20. I got the Tigi Bedhead urban antidote #3  and dumb blonde. My hair NEEDS PROTEIN. Needs it, I said! I've heard great things about Dumb Blonde so I am excited. The other one smelled good and said that it's for weak, dry brittle hair so hopefully it can help. I read on several blogs that balancing protein and moisture is important for optimum health and lustre so we'll see 

I'm not into drugstore makeup much, but I stopped by the NYX section. I was interested in the new foundation but the two shades that matched me the best were all sold out. It's not important or appealing enough for me to order online and wait for it, so I just kept it moving. lol


----------



## boschicka (Sep 30, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you try mixing the highlighter with the blush? I found that the Apricot in the Act blush mixed really well without noticeable glitter.
> 
> Re the foundation: I still need to test it. The reviews I saw are just first impressions, which are not always very accurate.



I didn't try that. The glitter upsets me on principle, but that's good to know it's the kind that dissipates.
What brands do you buy other than Too Faced and MAC?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I didn't try that. The glitter upsets me on principle, but that's good to know it's the kind that dissipates.
> What brands do you buy other than Too Faced and MAC?


Becca, By Terry, Natasha Denona. I was an extremely loyal MAC customer for several decades.


----------



## Shars (Oct 1, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Becca, By Terry, Natasha Denona. I was an extremely loyal MAC customer for several decades.



Did you pick up the Safari palette? If so, how are you liking? If not, how come you passed on it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

Shars said:


> Did you pick up the Safari palette? If so, how are you liking? If not, how come you passed on it?



Most likely I will purchase it once the Pro discount kicks in.


----------



## Shars (Oct 3, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Most likely I will purchase it once the Pro discount kicks in.



Ok cool. I'm thinking of waiting for some sort of discount as well. I think after this one, I'm done with pricey palettes for a while. It would tally to 3 of hers and 3 of Pat's... I'm done haha.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 4, 2018)

Shars said:


> Ok cool. I'm thinking of waiting for some sort of discount as well. I think after this one, I'm done with pricey palettes for a while. It would tally to 3 of hers and 3 of Pat's... I'm done haha.


The hype around palettes has really been crazy this year. I do enjoy the large mirrors that come with large palettes and I also don't mind that I will not use every single shade. But they take up a lot of room.


----------



## Shars (Oct 4, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> The hype around palettes has really been crazy this year. I do enjoy the large mirrors that come with large palettes and I also don't mind that I will not use every single shade. *But they take up a lot of room.*



They really do! I've decided I'm either not getting a new palette unless the majority of shades are unique or I'm depotting shadows from palettes I currently have and making my own tailored palettes for myself and my kit.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2018)

*Yaaaay for 20% Prestige Platinum Perk! Thru Oct 27th.

What y'all got on your list?
*


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Yaaaay for 20% Prestige Platinum Perk! Thru Oct 27th.
> 
> What y'all got on your list?
> *



Amazingly enough...nothing. How about you?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Amazingly enough...nothing. How about you?



*It's perfect timing for me. I have become a fan DevaCurl hair care, so I have the Low Poo & One Condition Conditioner on my list. I also need hairspray. Colorwise, only two things: Juvia's Place Saharan II Blush Palette & the new OPI Nutcracker lacquer in Rose Gold  Short & sweet list.
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Yaaaay for 20% Prestige Platinum Perk! Thru Oct 27th.
> 
> What y'all got on your list?
> *



AWWWWWWW CHIPS!!!! 
Maybe I will pick up some of the things I missed in the Sephora F&F sale.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2018)

*Hey! Random query. I got both an email coupon code and a snail mail flyer with a different code. Both are for the 20% off (just about errything sale). Have any of you been able to use both?

I am thinking of placing an online order for online exclusive stuff and going into the store for things I need and can pick up now*.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 18, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hey! Random query. I got both an email coupon code and a snail mail flyer with a different code. Both are for the 20% off (just about errything sale). Have any of you been able to use both?
> 
> I am thinking of placing an online order for online exclusive stuff and going into the store for things I need and can pick up now*.



I've used both in the past.  They are different codes, so I wouldn't foresee a problem.  Famous last words!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I've used both in the past.  They are different codes, so I wouldn't foresee a problem.  Famous last words!



* Thanks mama! I kinda thought it would be okay. If not, no biggie...still have the forthcoming Sephora sale too. *


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2018)

I have an extra 20% off prestige code if someone would like it.  Just realized they sent me a third code.  Ends today.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I have an extra 20% off prestige code if someone would like it.  Just realized they sent me a third code.  Ends today.



Claimed


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 29, 2018)

*Can I just say, my experience with Ulta Guest Services is top notch! I placed an order on Friday and was charged for shipping. I should have had free shipping. So I messaged and I got a super speedy response telling me they refunded my shipping charge. And to have a great day! Yup! I like Ulta. *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2018)

Ulta has Lily lashes for $4 less than Sephora. I wonder why?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2018)

I got the Ulta/Nars exclusive duo set of Chaos lip pencils today. They are both so pretty on. One is a slight mauve pink nude & the other is such a beautiful plum berry shade. I used that one lightly & I just love the shade on my lips.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2018)

Anybody buy the new Kylie stuff just launched at Ulta? Its says that some shades are In Store or Online only - not true. My store had everything but I didn't know that this morning when I placed a small order. Ugh

I got online: Punk Velvet (which may be too dark for me as the online swatch doesn't match irl) liquid lipstick & Head Over Heels lip kit.

In store:
Surprise me
Boy Bye - LOVE
Savage
Charm

I love all of them but especially Boy Bye which is a gorgeous plum. I love it done lightly.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey, were these ^^^ not new? Just new to Ulta? Reformulated? I didn't have these shades & just read the email from Ulta without checking KC.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody buy the new Kylie stuff just launched at Ulta? Its says that some shades are In Store or Online only - not true. My store had everything but I didn't know that this morning when I placed a small order. Ugh
> 
> I got online: Punk Velvet (which may be too dark for me as the online swatch doesn't match irl) liquid lipstick & Head Over Heels lip kit.
> 
> ...



I didn't get anything from Ulta, but I ordered her new lip set with Kim. I am so disappointed in myself because it's been a long time since I've given her my money, but her formula is good and the colors are gorgeous.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 24, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I didn't get anything from Ulta, but I ordered her new lip set with Kim. I am so disappointed in myself because it's been a long time since I've given her my money, but her formula is good and the colors are gorgeous.


I wanted to get that set too but it sold out. I thought I read that the formula was updated. It's really nice feeling on the lips. Did you receive it already? I would love to know what you think of the shade.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 24, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I wanted to get that set too but it sold out. I thought I read that the formula was updated. It's really nice feeling on the lips. Did you receive it already? I would love to know what you think of the shade.


I probably won’t get it until the end of next week. I hadn’t heard anything about the formula but I’ll let you know.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 24, 2018)

I forgot Sis, I bought Goals liquid lipstick at my Ulta last night. It's a very pretty slightly muted strawberry red. I really love it on.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 30, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I wanted to get that set too but it sold out. I thought I read that the formula was updated. It's really nice feeling on the lips. Did you receive it already? I would love to know what you think of the shade.


Update: The set is _gorgeous. _I was having some buyer's remorse after I ordered it, but that's all gone now that I have it in front of me. These colors scream my name.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 30, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Update: The set is _gorgeous. _I was having some buyer's remorse after I ordered it, but that's all gone now that I have it in front of me. These colors scream my name.
> View attachment 65393



Oh my, those are beautiful!!!! I LOVE them. Thanks so much. I have them in my cart.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 1, 2018)

*Annnnnnd...true to form, I just got a 20% coooooopun, including prestige and fragrance, in the physical mail! One time use, good until Dec 24th! Be on the look-out!

**I see using it for some hair care and beauty stocking stuffers for the ladies in my family. *


----------



## boschicka (Dec 1, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Annnnnnd...true to form, I just got a 20% coooooopun, including prestige and fragrance, in the physical mail! One time use, good until Dec 24th! Be on the look-out!
> 
> **I see using it for some hair care and beauty stocking stuffers for the ladies in my family. *



That's a generous expiration date too!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> That's a generous expiration date too!


*
I agree.  I am a glutton for punishment and can do delayed gratification...lol 

Does anyone else feel a bit overwhelmed with ALL (not just beauty related) the promotions, coupons, sales?!?! I swear it is amped up 1000% when compared to last year.*


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 1, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I agree.  I am a glutton for punishment and can do delayed gratification...lol
> 
> Does anyone else feel a bit overwhelmed with ALL (not just beauty related) the promotions, coupons, sales?!?! I swear it is amped up 1000% when compared to last year.*


Yes, absolutely!!!  One day, NARS sent me 5 emails...in ONE day lol. Plus, all the discounts for baby girl's gifts  AFTER I've already been done for weeks buying her Christmas gifts.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 13, 2019)

Ulta's next 21 Days of Beauty starts on Sunday! They haven't put the deals up on the website yet, but they are in the latest mailer.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 13, 2019)

you can also see them here
Emerald on Instagram: “It's almost that time again!! @ultabeauty 21 Days of Beauty event starts March 17th!  swipe to check out the daily deals!!! See anything…”


----------



## pandav (Mar 22, 2019)

What does everyone think of Too Faced Chocolate Gold palette? Its on sale today for 50% off on Ulta.







Too Faced
Chocolate Gold Metallic/Matte Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 22, 2019)

pandav said:


> What does everyone think of Too Faced Chocolate Gold palette? Its on sale today for 50% off on Ulta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is one of the best palettes Too Faced ever made. If you like metallics, grab this palette. Especially at this price.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 28, 2019)

*I just realized Ulta is well into it's 21 Days of Beauty (March 7 - April 6). I have been kind of off the makeup radar of late...I'll call it a lull in makeup lust/must 
Anywho, I have not purchased anything as of yet. Did anyone indulge?*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I just realized Ulta is well into it's 21 Days of Beauty (March 7 - April 6). I have been kind of off the makeup radar of late...I'll call it a lull in makeup lust/must
> Anywho, I have not purchased anything as of yet. Did anyone indulge?*



Not yet, but on Apr 2nd I might grab the Venus palette I'm missing. The shadows in the palettes I do have look less than impressive in the pan, but I really enjoy them and the looks I get.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 16, 2019)

Did everyone get the 20% coupon with an extra to share with a friend?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Did everyone get the 20% coupon with an extra to share with a friend?


I did. I gave the extra one to my sister. I think I will use it to get the UD Naked Honey palette or a fragrance. It's been a while since I got a new scent.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 16, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I did. I gave the extra one to my sister. I think I will use it to get the UD Naked Honey palette or a fragrance. It's been a while since I got a new scent.



What kind of scent are you leaning toward?


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Did everyone get the 20% coupon with an extra to share with a friend?


 
Not yet, hope I get mine!


----------



## Sarena (Oct 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Did everyone get the 20% coupon with an extra to share with a friend?


Expiry Date please? And is it available online and in-store, both?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2019)

boschicka said:


> What kind of scent are you leaning toward?


I like woodsy, musky, borderline masculine scents. the last ones that I bought was Marc Jacobs Decadence and Maison Margiela Jazz Club.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2019)

Sarena said:


> Expiry Date please? And is it available online and in-store, both?


Expiry Date 10/26 
It's one-time use. Online or In-Store


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2019)

Rinstar said:


> Not yet, hope I get mine!



If it's not in your spam, I doubt you're getting it. PM me.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2019)

fur4elise
, did you get one? Need one?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 17, 2019)

boschicka said:


> fur4elise
> , did you get one? Need one?


*MUAH!!! * *Thank you for thinking of me! I did get one and shared the bestie code. I'm still sorting my needs (haircare, hair color, NARS primer & ordinary skincare) &  list (CoverFX Duo, MAC Star Dipped Medium). I'll prolly pull the trigger this weekend. *


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *MUAH!!! * *Thank you for thinking of me! I did get one and shared the bestie code. I'm still sorting my needs (haircare, hair color, NARS primer & ordinary skincare) &  list (CoverFX Duo, MAC Star Dipped Medium). I'll prolly pull the trigger this weekend. *



Was afraid to ask since I know you're on a low buy. Didn't want to enable but didn't want you to think I don't love ya!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Was afraid to ask since I know you're on a low buy. Didn't want to enable but didn't want you to think I don't love ya!



* Thank you for that too! I have done very well with this year's low buy. Making sure to keep my spending limited to sales/coupons and stocking up on staples before splurges. And the splurges have been carefully selected. Ulta is great because I can get drugstore basics along with the prestige stuffs *


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2019)

*Is it just me or is Ulta coming extra hard for the coin this season!?! 

I have used 5 prestige coupons since the end of October! I just got two more (one in the mail and one email)!  *


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 13, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Is it just me or is Ulta coming extra hard for the coin this season!?!
> 
> I have used 5 prestige coupons since the end of October! I just got two more (one in the mail and one email)!  *



Agree! I've been Platinum for a few years but am nearing Diamond this year!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2020)

Ulta closing physical stores tomorrow. Free shipping minimum is now $15.

Also: 21 Days of Beauty is underway!



			A Message to Ulta Beauty Guests about the Coronavirus, From CEO Mary Dillon | Ulta Beauty
		






						21 Days of Beauty 2022 | Ulta Beauty
					

The biggest event in beauty is back - Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty! From August 28th - September 17th, shop in-store or online and get 50% off Beauty Steals®.



					www.ulta.com


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2020)

nordies 25% off 
NM 20% off


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2020)

I just loaded up on a bunch of lashes. I got House of Lashes Iconic and Iconic Lite. Anyone else try either one of these styles?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2020)

Monsy said:


> nordies 25% off
> NM 20% off


*runs off to take a look*


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just loaded up on a bunch of lashes. I got House of Lashes Iconic and Iconic Lite. Anyone else try either one of these styles?


I only have one pair of lashes from House of Lashes. They're from their line with Sephora... in the style Natalia and I really like them. What other lashes have you been stocking up on? I had to ban myself from buying the Ardell Studio Effects and the Ardell Double Ups. I only have 2 eyes and a million lashes lol!
Edited to add: Have you tried the House of Lashes lash glue? It's the best lash glue I've ever tried. I have the black one and I find that it significantly reduces the time it takes for the glue to get tacky and be applied properly.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 20, 2020)

Shars said:


> I only have one pair of lashes from House of Lashes. They're from their line with Sephora... in the style Natalia and I really like them. What other lashes have you been stocking up on? I had to ban myself from buying the Ardell Studio Effects and the Ardell Double Ups. I only have 2 eyes and a million lashes lol!
> Edited to add: Have you tried the House of Lashes lash glue? It's the best lash glue I've ever tried. I have the black one and I find that it significantly reduces the time it takes for the glue to get tacky and be applied properly.


I also bought the Lilly Lashes in Mykonos and Miami @ $13 each. They are a faux mink lash. I've not tried these before either. I've not tried the House of Lashes nail glue but I keep hearing good things. From the drug store. DUO has been getting on my nerves of late. I still love my Ardell Wispies. Recently, a Harmon store inside a Bed Bath & Beyond near me had a sale on lashes and I grabbed a few there too ( Kiss lashes also). I recently went through my kit and gave away some of the stiffer lashes I owned. Giving me a reason to buy more now.


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> I also bought the Lilly Lashes in Mykonos and Miami @ $13 each. They are a faux mink lash. I've not tried these before either. I've not tried the House of Lashes nail glue but I keep hearing good things. From the drug store. DUO has been getting on my nerves of late. I still love my Ardell Wispies. Recently, a Harmon store inside a Bed Bath & Beyond near me had a sale on lashes and I grabbed a few there too ( Kiss lashes also). I recently went through my kit and gave away some of the stiffer lashes I owned. Giving me a reason to buy more now.


I love decluttering gives you a reason to buy more LOL! I stumbled across the HOL lash glue because DUO also has been getting on my nerves. I heard the Danessa Myricks one is good too but not at that price. I haven't tried any Lilly Lashes but I see them all the time. I must check them out.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 29, 2020)

*Gees! The Ulta thread...so buried and ignored.  Wakey wakey...

Today I got their Hello! Holidays flyer, with a $15 or $75, good 11/1 - 11/21.  I wonder if this is their answer to the Sephora sale. It amounts to 20% off if you stay exactly at $75. I have a list of staples (primer, haircare) I need to replenish, so I will probably use it. 

Not sure if I will partake of the Sephora sale. I am barely holding onto VIB with only a few orders this year. I pretty much think of Sephora as a splurge because what I have on my  list are items I really don't need. *


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Gees! The Ulta thread...so buried and ignored.  Wakey wakey...
> 
> Today I got their Hello! Holidays flyer, with a $15 or $75, good 11/1 - 11/21.  I wonder if this is their answer to the Sephora sale. It amounts to 20% off if you stay exactly at $75. I have a list of staples (primer, haircare) I need to replenish, so I will probably use it.
> 
> Not sure if I will partake of the Sephora sale. I am barely holding onto VIB with only a few orders this year. I pretty much think of Sephora as a splurge because what I have on my  list are items I really don't need. *


I have $178 worth of Ulta points. I was hoping for a 20% coupon to use with them.
As for Sephora, I have a bunch of items in my cart, but I'm not sure if I'll go ahead with the order. A lot of it is makeup, and of course I'm not wearing much these days because of masks, sooo...?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 30, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Gees! The Ulta thread...so buried and ignored.  Wakey wakey...
> 
> Today I got their Hello! Holidays flyer, with a $15 or $75, good 11/1 - 11/21.  I wonder if this is their answer to the Sephora sale. It amounts to 20% off if you stay exactly at $75. I have a list of staples (primer, haircare) I need to replenish, so I will probably use it.
> 
> Not sure if I will partake of the Sephora sale. I am barely holding onto VIB with only a few orders this year. I pretty much think of Sephora as a splurge because what I have on my  list are items I really don't need. *


Oh, and thanks for posting this or I would have missed that coupon on my flyer!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 2, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Gees! The Ulta thread...so buried and ignored.  Wakey wakey...
> 
> Today I got their Hello! Holidays flyer, with a $15 or $75, good 11/1 - 11/21.  I wonder if this is their answer to the Sephora sale. It amounts to 20% off if you stay exactly at $75. I have a list of staples (primer, haircare) I need to replenish, so I will probably use it.
> 
> Not sure if I will partake of the Sephora sale. I am barely holding onto VIB with only a few orders this year. I pretty much think of Sephora as a splurge because what I have on my  list are items I really don't need. *


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kisha (Nov 9, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


Yes. Thanks for the heads up!!! I don't need anything, but I'm curious about a few Juvia's Place products.


----------

